# Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig



## koimen (16. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Mitglieder, 
Auch ich möchte gerne meinen Koiteich präsentieren. Vor rund 2 Jahren habe ich mit meiner Familie dieses Projekt in angriff genommen. Da war ich auch viel in diesem Forum und hatte einige Fragen dazu gestellt……es war extrem wichtig dies im Vorfeld zu tun…..wir hätten einiges total falsch gemacht!! Wie zum bsp.  den Teich am falschen Ort platziert. Jetzt ist er nah am Haus (Technik etc. wie auch die Sicht darauf ist so viel besser)
Nun ist er zum grössten Teil fertig (Winter Isolation etc. muss noch erstellt werden)

Angaben zum Teich: 
Total 27000Liter
Koiteich; 23’000Liter, 3250Liter Schwerkraftfilter Marke Eigenbau, 750Liter sep. Pflanzenfilter mit Wasserfall, Tiefen 1.20-2.80m’ alles von Hand!!! Meine Freunde meinten ich hätte einen Knall….hehehe, Oberfläche Koiteich ca. 14m2
Beim Filter haben wir alles selber gebaut: 3Wassertanks mit Rohren verbunden und Trennwände eingebaut. Der Koiteich ist betoniert und hat als Folie die "Neue" Beschichtung aus Einkomponenten Flüssigfolie Marke Impermax.  Auch die Biomedien sind aus günstigen Elektrikerresten (Stromerrohre aus dem Rohbau) erstellt. 3 Pumpen mit niedriger Wattbeanspruchung. 75Watt-UVC, 1 Skimmer und 1 Ablauf am Boden (beide Rohre sind sep. durch die Wand dann Vertikal ca. 5cm ab dem Boden erstellt)  alles DN100 wo zuerst in ein Absetzbecken läuft. 
Der Filter funktioniert seit 4Monaten meines erachtens tipetope….habe gute Wasserwerte, kein Nitrit vor allem…..die Fadenalgen sind auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Mal sehen wie es im Winter wird….

Fischbesatz:
1 Doitsu Soragoi („Grauli“ ist der Liebling der Kinder da er von Anfang an Handzahm war!!)
1 Kujaku („Zorro“ habe ich erst später gekauft…ist der grösste)
1 Kikusi („Clown“ ist auch ein Liebling der Kinder…frisst wie ein Depp….schmatzschmatz)
1Kohaku („Tüpfli“ gefällt meiner Frau besonders, ist in der Gesamtsubstanz auch mein bester für ein 2Jährigen)
1 Ginrin Hi Showa („Tubeli“ ist für sein Alter 2Jahre zu kurz, hat aber eine spezielle Zeichnung die gefällt)
1 Ginrin Karashigoi ( „Der Kleine“ ist noch Namenlos ist mein Liebling wird vermutlich „Der Grösste“ werden, wie der abgeht im wachsen und fressen 1Jahr alt und schon so gross wie „Tubeli“ und auch bereits Handzahm)
Es wird dieses Jahr sicher keinen „Neuen“ geben….und wir wollen es bei maximal 10Koi sagt meine Frau…..ich 15kois…. belassen…hehehe

Solltet Ihr Fragen haben beantworte ich sie gerne…..die Kosten der gesamten Anlage haben sich übrigens auf ca. 4000Euro belaufen inkl. Holzboden und Fischbesatz (alles selber gebaut inkl. Connection zu den Baumeistern )

Gruss Koimen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Herzlich Willkommen und Glückwunsch. Genau mein Ding dein Teich  

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal grössere Bilder einstellen-

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Koimen -
gibt es auch einen "richtigen" Vornamen? Ist irgendwie persönlicher!

Aber erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Dein Teich ist ja wirklich toll geworden - RESPEKT! 

Uwe hat Recht: die Bilder dürften ruhig etwas größer sein (800 x 600 Pixel, max. 244 KB), dann haben wir alle mehr davon! 

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## rainthanner (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo, 

sieht prima aus. 

Respekt auch von mir. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Danke für die Blumen...zum persönlichen..also Ihr könnt mich auch Kari (ist schweizerisch) nennen.....die Bilder ok .....die elende Technik, meine Digicam macht solche in 15KB und sonst gleich über einem MB....und ich habe mich noch nicht damit befasst wie man diese "umkonvertieren" kann oder so....da liegt mir das praktische (Teichbauen) halt schon besser als ehemaliger gelernter Maurer....hehehe.....gibt es eine geeignete Freeware zum downloaden wo dies dann einfach geht, habe nämlich nichts auf meinem PC wo ich das kann, bzw. kapiere.
Gruss Kari


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

schau mal in den Downloadbereich hier im Forum.
Ladt Dir Irfanview herunter und spiel mal etwas damit rum.... sooschwer ist das nicht.
Per Google findest Du sicher auch ein deutsches Irfanview... oder Du nimmst dieses Progi.
Ist wirklich sehr einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## koimen (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Also hier die Bilder nun grösser.....auf dem ersten seht Ihr noch ein Bild von der Studie wo er als Fehlplanung hingekommen wäre...zum Glück fragte ich in Eurem Forum damals nach Tipps etc.. Im Rohbau-Betonbild sieht man wie wir in Etappen (Betonieretappen) hinunter geschaufelt hatten...hehehe das war ne elende Arbeit. Wir sind auch immer wieder auf grössere Steine gestossen das war wirklich immer eine "Freude"!! Auf  dem weitern Bild seht Ihr wie wir mit einer Zement-Schlämme alles feinporig gemacht hatten. Ja und dann gings schnell Flüssigfolie applizieren in 4 Anstrichen 1.mal Schwarz dann2.+3.mal Grau dann wieder Schwarz, so sieht man ob es schön deckend gestrichen ist....das war wirklich cool....da kann man alles Faltenfrei erstellen und uneben können die Wände etc. auch sein. Die ersten 3 Kois waren auch nach 3Wochen Wasser im Hauptteich auch da.....konnte und wollte nicht mehr länger warten.....der Pflanzenfilter war da bereits 2Mte. in Betrieb. So und dann wie es fertig aussieht...wird sicher noch das eine und andere angepasst werden müssen aber das Projekt Koi ist nun im Moment fertig.....da wir auch bald in die Ferien gehen!!! 
Gruss Kari


----------



## koimen (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Noch einige Bilder wie es aktuell aussieht....aber eben nun grösser zum anschauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Superklasse, vielen Dank  

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## nikita66 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

dein Teich ist echt genial und er gefällt mir sehr gut. Deine Koi´s sind ebenfalls sehr schön und schon riesig *neidischguck*   . 
Viel Spaß weiterhin.....

LG
Elke


----------



## rolf007 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
ist ein sehr schöner Teich geworden. Stell noch mehr Bilder rein, damit man alles betrachten kann.


----------



## koimen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo.....
Was für Bilder sollen den noch zum Betrachten rein?? Filteranlage....Technikräumchen...Verlegung der PVC-Rohre und Schieber etc. Habe vom Rohbau leider nicht mehr Bilder gemacht da ich immer total kaputt vom Schaufeln war...hehehe. 

ÜBRIGENS...die wo an den Gesamtkosten zweifeln...es stimmt wirklich! Alles selber machen und auf Aktionen achten auch mit den Händlern handeln...habe so  zb. eine Messmerpumpe Gratis auf den Gesamtbetrag herausgeholt...ok beim Beton etc. habe ich den Vorteil gehabt das ich vor einem Jahr noch in einem Baugeschäft gearbeitet hatte. Konnte dadurch den Aushub gratis in die Hinterfüllung täglich mit meinem Anhänger und "BigBag" transportieren wie auch "Restbeton" nach Hause nehmen bzw. alles abgesprochen mit Cheffe, wie auch Armierungsreste etc.....Aber wenn Ihr zum Bsp. auf eine Grossbaustelle zum Polier geht und dannach fragt ob Armierungsreste etc. vorhanden sind, da kann man sicher schon viel für ein gutes "Trinkgeld" erhandeln. 

Gruss Kari


----------



## rainthanner (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari, 

ich hätte dann doch noch ganz gerne einen Blick in den Filter geworfen. : 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo....
Hier sind die Bilder zum Filter..etc...Wie gesagt alles selber gemacht. Im hintersten Wassertank sind Kartoffelsäcke mit den Biomedien aus Stromerreststücken plus 2 mitteleren Filtermatten 1x2m'. Im vorderen sind Filterbürsten und meine alte Aquariumlampe   für den Wasserpflanzentest....und das meine 5 Teichmuscheln auch ein wenig Licht haben....die 2 Wassertanks sind nochmals unterteilt für eine bessere Filterung. In ersten Tank ist die eigentliche Hauptklärung des groben Schmutzes, den reinige ich nach Bedarf alle 1-2Wochen bzw. lasse das Wasser ab. Sonst habe ich noch nichts gereinigt. Aber die Werte überprüfe ich wöchentlich!! Die Wasserwerte sind Tip Top....habe kein Nitrit drin (Nur am Anfang ein wenig bis der Filter eingefahren war) PH Wert 8...eher darunter. Phosphat ist das einzige das darüber schiesst in den Werten ......aber mal abwarten...habe ja sicher kein ÜBERBESATZ mit sechs Koi auf 27'oooLiter Gesamtotal.
Gruss Kari


----------



## koimen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hier noch einige.....


----------



## rainthanner (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*




und, macht er Spaß, der Doitsu Soragoi? 

Schon, oder? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Rainer

Jep unser "Grauli" (Doitsu Soragoi 43cm'/2Jährig) ist von der Art her (Charakter) schon sehr interessant. Fast nichts bringt ihn aus seiner stoischen Ruhe und macht ihn nervös...auch kommt er immer sofort zur Hand....mein jüngster Sohn wollte ihn am Anfang sogar ins Bette mitnehmen...hehehe....weil er sooooo Lieb sei!! Musste schauen das er ihn nicht immer so stark anfasst (Fingernägel) und fast aus dem Wasser hievt! Der "Kleine" (Ginrin Karashigoi 27cm' /1Jährig) wirkt ganz ähnlich seit letzter Zeit wo er so gewachsen ist....hatte halt am Anfang ein Missgeschick mit ihm!! Der "Kleine" hat sich als er erst max. 20cm' durch die DN100 Pvc Rohre in den Vorfilter verirrt....habe kein anständiges Netz gehabt und als ich ihn gefasst hatte, fiel er mir noch auf den Boden!!!!!!!!!!!Das hatte verdammt genervt!! Denn er verlor sicher 20Schuppen davon einige Ginrins...und ich dachte er Stirbt.....aber mein Koihändler meinte nach einigen Fragen zum "Kleinen", wart ab wenn er frisst wirds die Zeit schon richten.....und siehe da er geht ab wie eine Rakete und anfassen ist auch schon drin!!!

Gruss Kari


----------



## koimen (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Rainer nochmals....
Habe soeben Deine Top-Anlage wieder einmal bestaunt ....muss auch zugeben habe sie früher schon beim projektieren  meiner Anlage als Tippgeber einbezogen und bin mehrfach sie begutachten gegangen! Musste natürlich auf meinen Kostenrahmen alles kalkulieren.... Die Bodenheizung cool ..hehehe...sehe schon Ihr überlasst nichts mehr dem Zufall!! Die Koi's sind echt gross... die Schwimm-WG, besteht die vor allem aus Japankois??(Ausser Hans)
Gruss Kari


----------



## koimen (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Ja ich weiss....dränge mich wieder nach vorne...hehehehe....: ...habe  soooo Freude an meinen Fischis!!!! und will Euch daran nur teilhaben lassen.... 
Gruss Kari

PS. Finde übrigens dieses Forum eine tolle Sache...alles gleichgesinnte :crazy:


----------



## Frank (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari,

wie kommst du darauf, das du dich aufdrängst?
In diesem Forum darf man sich mitteilen, das ist sogar ausdrücklich erwünscht.  
Und wenn "ihr" freiwillig Bilderchen sendet, brauchen wir nicht darum "betteln" 

Übrigens auch noch mal von meiner Seiten ein dickes Lob für deine erschaffene Wohlfühloase. Sieht erstklassig aus!


----------



## velos (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari,

wirklich eine schöne Anlage und sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## koimen (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Danke für die Blumen .....von Allen .....habe auch wirklich Freude daran....leider gehen wir in einer Woche für 3 Wochen in die Ferien..hehehe....hoffe, dass  in dieser Zeit nicht wirklich etwas schlimmes passiert wo meine Fischis umbringt!!! Werde dieses Wochenende nochmals gründlich putzen in der Filteranlage....meinen Vater instruieren (mit Temperaturliste/Futterliste 5Min.fressen) und eintrichtern damit er eher zuwenig futtert (er hat jedes mal unseren Katzen einen Bauch angefüttert)....dann die Werte die ganze Woche nochmals checken. Am nächsten Wochenende nochmals Vorfilter reinigen......und dann geht das Bangen los...hehehe.....
Hat jemand einen speziellen Tipp in dieser Beziehung....Ferienkontrolle etc., Danke für Infos.

Gruss Kari

PS. Gehe nach Amerika und Cruise dann mit meiner besseren Hälfte & meinen 3 Jungs mit einem C30 Motorhome die Route 66 etc etc....


----------



## koimen (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder

So melde mich wieder mal.....

Die Werte scheinen Stabil zu bleiben.....kann so eher beruhigt in die Ferien abdüsen. Wichtig ist das der Beaufsichtiger nicht zuviel arbeit hat....habe Ihm eine Fütterungstabelle gegeben; nehme mal an das es sowieso nicht wärmer als 20° mehr wird beim mir....beim Futter habe ich umgestellt das nichts tragisches passiert in dieser Zeit.
Wheat Germ Futter; Menge muss in max. 5Min. weg sein, sonst mit Netz abschöpfen den Rest. Wenn die Fische natürlich weniger als angegeben fressen mal ein Tag nichts geben.

17°-20°Wasser = 2x täglich Wheat Germ
14°-17°Wasser = 1x täglich Wheat Germ
10°-13°Wasser  = 2x wöchentlich Wheat Germ
 7°-9°Wasser = 1x wöchentlich Wheat Germ
unter 7° Fütterung einstellen

Hier sind noch meine Wasserwerte für interessierte zum Vergleichen;

Besatz 6Koi 1-2 Jährig
Wasservolumen 27000Liter / Tiefe 1.20-2.80m'
Seit 5Mte. ist nun der Teich am einfahren....der sep.Pflanzenfilter lief schon 1Mte. vorher für Bakkiesbildung.

Tröpfchentest: Marke Sera und Ponlab für Nitrit als genauere Gegenkontrolle, Tetra bei O2-Test

Erste Messung noch ohne Kois

29.05.07 Zeit20:00
Temp. 16 Grad
PH -8
GH = 13
KH = 12
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
(zeigt leider nicht genauer an, sollte aber bei 0 sein, da keine Fische drin)

Eine Messung mit Kois am

8.6.07 Zeit 21:00
Temp. 24 Grad
PH -8
O2 sicher über 6mg/l
GH = 11
KH = 9
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 <35mg/l
PO4 nicht gemacht

Letzte 3 aktuellen Messungen

23.8.07 Zeit 19:00
Temp. 20 Grad
PH -8
O2 sicher über 6mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 >5mg/l
PO4 >10mg/l !!!
Bei Ponlab Tröpfchentest
Nitrit = 0

10.9.07 Zeit 19:15
Temp. 17 Grad
PH -8
O2 sicher über 6mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 6
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 >5mg/l
PO4 nicht gemacht

19.9.07 Zeit 19:00
Temp. 17 Grad
PH -8
O2 sicher über 6mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 nicht durchgeführt
PO4 nicht durchgeführt

22.09.2007 Zeit 13:00Uhr (Vorfilter gereinigt 2,5m3 Wasserwechsel)
W.Temp. 17,5 Grad
PH -8
O2 zwischen 11<>14mg/l (Tetratest)
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 >20mg/l (vor einer Woche ein natürliches Algenmittel eingesetzt, Fadex)
PO4 zwischen 5<>10mg/l
Bei Ponlab Tröpfchentest
Nitrit = 0

29.09.2007 Zeit 15:00Uhr (Vorfilter gereinigt 2,5m3 Wasserwechsel)
W.Temp. 14,5 °
PH >8
O2 nicht durchgeführt
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich (Bei Ponlab Tröpfchentest vor einer Wo.=0)
NO3 10<>15mg/l (vor 2 Wochen ein natürliches Algenmittel eingesetzt, Marke Fadex)
PO4 nicht durchgeführt

Nun aktuell habe ich auch noch ein Laubnetz installiert. Damit mein Vater es einfacher hat und das gröbste abhält wenn es doch beginnt (Hält natürlich auch ungebetene Gäste ab, ist mein 2ter Gedanke) .....beim Pflanzenbecken habe ich vorallem die Seerose ausgelichtet damit die __ Wasserpest noch stärker austreibt wenn möglich.....


----------



## koimen (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo an alle

Meine aktuellen Werte zum vergleichen für interessierte;

3.11.07 
Zeit 16:00
Temp. 9,5° in 0,10m' Tiefe / 9° in 2,80m' Tiefe
PH = 8
O2 nicht gemessen (aber sicher ok bei dieser Temp.)
GH = 10
KH = 8
NH3/NH4 nicht gemessen
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich (Sera Tröpfchentest, leider nicht genauer)
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
Bei Ponlab Tröpfchentest
Nitrit = 0
NO3 nicht gemessen
PO4 nicht gemessen

Habe heute im Pflanzenteich ein wenig ausgemistet; Wasserlilien gestutzt etc., wobei was noch grün ist lasse ich noch.....wenn's anfängt braun zu werden wird dann vorzu weiter ausgedünnt. Werde nun aber sicher noch ein Netz über den Pflanzenteich zusätzlich spannen müssen, da der Magnolienbaum nächstens  wird die Blätter verlieren. Meine Kois sind noch recht aktiv finde ich; sind immer noch an der Oberfläche und betteln nach Futter (muss echt aufpassen  das ich nicht immer schwach werde)! Wobei gebe momentan max. ca. 20-25 Körner D= 3mm' täglich auf 6 Kois verteilt. Sie schwimmen auch immer noch aktiv umher für diese Temp. und suchen in der Pflanzeninsel nach Futter. Bin selber nun am Überlegen ob ich PE-Kugeln zutun soll....oder abdecken mit Balken und Folie, da mein Teich ja relativ wenig Oberfläche hat und dadurch einfach zu machen wäre. Wobei von der Ästhetik die Kugeln mir persönlich viel besser gefallen würden....aber sicher auch teurer kommt.

In den Bilder (sehe ich vorallem bei dem Ginrin Karashigoi) die Entwicklung der Koi. Weiter einige Bilder vom aktuellen Stand der Auslichtung des Pflanzenteichs.

Wenn jemand noch allenfalls ein Tipp für den Winter oder auch sonst was aufgefallen ist.....bin ich dankbar für jede Antwort.


----------



## koimen (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder

Der Winter hat sich bei uns in der Schweiz breit gemacht.....vorallem die tiefem Lufttemperaturen machen mir   und meinem Teich zu schaffen!! Es ist bis minus 7° in der Nacht und am Tag wird es auch nicht viel wärmer als plus 5°!! Die Abkühlung des Wassers im Koi-Teich hatte ich total unterschätzt:shock . Hatte   gestern nun alles mit 4cm Styrodurplatten und Noppenfolie abgedeckt. Wie auch die offenliegenden PVC Rohre isoliert......uff nun ist die Wassertemp. von ca. 3° auf 4,2° in 2,80m' tiefe wieder angestiegen und auf 15cm' tiefe ist es knapp unter 4°!!! Hatte auch den Schwerkraftfilter zu lange mit voller Leistung laufen lassen.....die Auskühlung hat mich voll überrascht.  Nun läuft noch eine Pumpe gedimmt, werde aber am Wochende eine schwächere Pumpe anhängen damit ich noch weiter runterdimmen kann von der Leistung. Die Wasserschichtung sollte nun ja diese Temp. von 4° halten können mal sehen....sonst gibts meinen Fischis einen Tee zwischendurch..........Theorie und Praxis.....das erste Jahr in allen Jahrenzeiten da muss jeder Anfänger durch! Zum Glück haben 4 von meinen Kois einen Winter schon mal durchlebt...die sollten ja wissen wie es geht..hehehe....und hoffentlich verzeihen sie mir die Fehler als Nobody 

Hoffe das es nicht noch mehr Überraschungen in dieser Art gibt.


----------



## Kimba95 (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
zuerstmal sehr schöner Teich. Wir haben seit September unseren Teich fertig und mit 5 Koi's besetzt. Sag mal, wie bekommt man die denn so zahm, unsere sind sehr scheu und sind von Anfang an immer nur ganz unten im Teich anzutreffen. Gestern haben wir unsere Filteranlage und die Pumpe abgestellt und dafür eine kleine Pumpe mit zwei Luftsprudelkugeln angeschlossen, damit der Teich nicht irgendwann zufriert. Spätabends wenn es schon dunkel ist, werden die Koi's auf einmal munter und schwimmen durch den ganzen Teich  . Hoffe das sie im nächsten Jahr etwas zahmer werden.


----------



## koimen (9. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder

Aus meinen Tagebuch als Koi-Nobody im ersten Winter;
Im aktuellen (Aufnahme 9.12.07) Bild sieht man die einfache Teichabdeckung mit Styropor und Noppenfolie. Die Rohre sind mittlerweile auch eingepackt mit Isolation etc. Die Filterung läuft nur noch über den Skimmer und der Einlauf ist ca. 20cm' unter der Wasseroberfläche.....das Wasser ist auf 2.80m' tiefe seit da bei 6° Stabil geblieben. Fütterung eingestellt seit bald einem Monat. Die Fischis sehe ich langsam schwimmend in der mittleren Tiefe von ca. 1.50m' bis 2,80m'....wobei wenn sie mich entdecken kommen sie interessiert näher.....gebe aber kein Futter mehr. Der Algenwuchs an den Wänden hat sich zurzeit vermehrt. Finde es aber nicht weiter schlimm sind ja auch Pflanzen und tragen mit der __ Brunnenkresse wo sich auch im Koiteich befindet, dass seinige dazu bei damit das Gleichgewicht hoffentlich stabil bleibt.

Wünsche allen eine besinnliche Adventszeit.......war gestern an einen Koi-Event der besonderen Art >>weitere Fotos sind davon. Der Exklusivste Koi von 142500.-CHF habe ich aber nicht zu Gesicht bekommen....schaut mal da rein als Koifan www.koi-farm.ch war echt cool gestern....alles :crazy bei meinen Händler!!

PS. Übrigens die Antwort an Anja hatte ich bereits länger schon beantwortet in einer PN


----------



## koimen (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Habe heute wieder mal die wichtigsten Wasserwerte kontrolliert (Hatte schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen). Siehe letzten Eintrag meiner Werte!!!
Aber aber ist ja fast alles normal.......

17.02.2008 Zeit 16:00Uhr
W.Temp. 15cm' Tiefe 4 ° / in 2.80m' Tiefe 5°
PH >8
O2 nicht durchgeführt
GH = 8
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich (Sera Tröpfchentest, leider nicht genauer) 
NO2-N <0,1mg/l = nicht durchgeführt
NO3 10<>15mg/l = nicht durchgeführt
PO4 nicht durchgeführt

Der GH ist bald an der Grenze gegen unten. Werde nächstes Wochenende mal den Vorfilter reinigen, habe seit November gar nichts gemacht. Da wird mit ca. 2m3 Frischwasser die Härte eher wieder ansteigen......

Die Fadenalgen sind an den Wänden am wachsen seit ich den Filter
heruntergefahren habe....wobei das Wasser klar ist bis auf den Grund.

Meine Fischis sind soweit ich Beurteilen kann gesund. Der Doitsu Soragoi hat am Kopf drei Wachsartige "Pickel" (Karpfenpocken). Die restlichen scheinen aber keine zu haben. Auch sehen sie eigentlich wie im Herbst aus......die kleinen 2 sind aber eher grösser geworden.

Bin selber die Kammer (links neben Haus) am ausbauen (Wände isoliert und innere Schale mit Holz beschichten).......anschliessend wird mit dem 2ten Pflanzenfilter gestartet zu bauen..........

So....das wärs fürs erste mal......hoffe der Frühling macht nicht zu starke Kapriolen mit den Temperaturenschwankungen.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari,


hast du deinen Teich einfach nur mit Styropor abgedeckt 

Bröselt das nicht

Ich suche immer noch nach einer günstigen Abdeckmöglichkeit, muß allerdings auch ein wenig freien Schwimmraum für meine 
Rotschulter-__ Enten lassen......


----------



## erich0902 (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

hallo kari,
an deinen wunderbaren teich sehe ich __ brunnenkresse.um welche kresse
handelt es sich? für eine antwort wäre ich dankbar.

            gruss erich


----------



## koimen (18. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder

Will Euch mein neustes Mitglied für unserem Koiteich zeigen  ....Ja es ist (mein) wunderschöner Doitsu Showa 3Jährig 41cm'  und ein weiteres Männchen..aber super Zeichnung..(vermutlich alles "Böcke" bis auf den zu jungen Ginrin Karashigoi, denn erkenne ich noch nicht an den zu rauhen Kiemen).

Er wird nun das siebte Mitglied im Schwarm....ist sicher auch für dieses Jahr der einzige Neuling.......ausser es schenkt mir einer einen 90cm' Shusui!!! 

Muss jetzt leider noch abwarten bis die WT auf 18°-19° durchschnittlich steigt :beeten hoffentlich ist das bald!!!!

Der Filter ist nun bei stärkerer Leistung wieder am laufen (2Pumpe angelaufen....musste zuerst in Boden verlegte Leitung gut durchspülen!). Der Pflanzenfilterteich ist auch am leicht anlaufen mit einer Lüfterpumpe....werde aber noch 2-3 Wochen warten bis ich den Wasserfall leicht anlaufen lasse.

Den Koi's geht's soweit gut. Füttere sie wenig alle 3-4 Tage  mit hochwertigem Winterfutter, WT zurzeit 9° oben und 10° unten.

Die __ Brunnenkresse (Triebe) ist auch wieder in den Schwimminseln gepflanzt.......im Bach auf unserem Grundstück ist sie schon richtig ausgeschossen


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

wow

echt schöner bursche   

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari,


ein sehr schöner Fisch 


wann kann ich mir den abholen????


----------



## toschbaer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
wunderschöner Koi   hmmm  
Das durchlaufende Hi gefällt mir  

Ich war Heute auch bei meinem Händler,die neuen Kois kommen ende März  ,
ich wünsche mir auch einen schönen Shusui und einen Hi Utsuri

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (23. März 2008)

*Kari's Koiteich*

Hallo Koi-Teichfreunde

Habe heute wieder mal die Wasserwerte umfangreicher geprüft....
Mir ist aufgefallen das der Phosphatwert gefallen ist gegenüber früheren Tests....leider aber immer noch zu hoch, aber mal abwarten.

Vielleicht bringt mein Vorfilter umbau mit der Zeit was.....vorallem wird er mir noch längere Pausen bis zur nächsten Reinigung bringen.

23.03.2008 Zeit 15:30Uhr
27'000Liter Wasser (unbeheizt) bei 6Koi's ca.35-48cm'
W.Temp. 15cm' Tiefe 7 ° / in 2.80m' Tiefe 8°
PH=  >8
O2= 11<>13mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich (Sera Tröpfchentest, leider nicht genauer)
NO2 mit Pondlab-gegen Test = 0mg/l
NO3 = >10mg/l
PO4= 1.0mg/l

Der neue Pflanzenfilterbau hat sich leider immer noch verzögert...mieses Wetter.


----------



## koimen (26. März 2008)

*Wasserwerte mit JBL getestet*

Hallo Mitglieder

Habe nun das wichtigste mal mit J.L Test's überprüft. (Lese ja immer nur das seien die besten....muss sagen ist auch so!!! Hatte bisher mit S..a getestet und P..d..b gegengetestet bei Nitrit = NO2) Es geht einfacher und genauer mit dieser Farbskala......bin sowieso fast Farbenblind ....aber zur Verteidigung der anderen Marken ist auch zu sagen die Abweichungen sind bei den wichtigsten Test's ja nicht gross bzw. es hat keine.

26.03.2008 Zeit 18:00Uhr
27'000Liter Wasser (unbeheizt) bei 6Koi's ca.35-48cm'
W.Temp. 15cm' Tiefe 6 ° / in 2.80m' Tiefe 7° (Habe wieder mit Styroporplatten eine schnell Teilabdeckung erstellt hoffe meine Fischis verzeihen mir dies stressfrei )

Test mit JBL;
PH= >8
O2= nicht gemacht
GH = nicht gemacht
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = nicht gemacht
N02 = 0 mg/l
NO3 = >30mg/l (hier ist eine Differenz gegenüber dem letzten Test mit S..a)
PO4= nicht gemacht

Aber das wichtigste ist beim No2; Nitrit = O das ist doch super.....d.h. mein Eigenbau-Filter funktioniert!!!


----------



## rainthanner (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

wunderschön ist der Doitsu-Showa.


----------



## koimen (26. März 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kari,
> 
> 
> ein sehr schöner Fisch
> ...


----------



## koimen (8. Apr. 2008)

*Der Spatenstich des 2ten Pflanzenfilters*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Der Start ist endlich gemacht...... ..hoffe das Wetter macht an den nächsten Wochenenden auch weiter mit.

 


Wir werden im ähnlichen Stil (Umgebung)  den Teich bauen wie der auf der Gartenseite.....natürlich nicht so tief wie der Koiteich und mit keinen senkrechten Wänden. Eine Stromerleitung ist auch noch hervorgekommen.... ...hatte Glück das der Pickel sie verfehlte. Wie vergesslich man(n) wird hehehe.....


----------



## koimen (27. Apr. 2008)

*Hautabstrich und Wassertest 27.04.08*

Hallo Mitglieder

Hatte gestern bei meinem Koiverkäufer an der Hausmesse den Mikroskopierkurs besucht.

Heute natürlich bei schönstem Wetter gleich an meinen  sechs Jungs durchgeführt. Und der Schock ist schon mal fürs erste da!!!! 

Ablauf der Hautabstriche.

Vorbereitung Untersuchung; 
Kescher, Umsetzschlauch,  1Becken mit Belüfterstein = Aufwachbecken, 1 Becken mit Med. Koi Sleep, Moikroskop mit Objektträger / Deckgläser, Instrumente für Hautabstriche und Pinzette für allfällige grössere __ Parasiten, Papierrolle für Hande trocknen etc. 


Fisch 1 war mein "Tubeli" (Ginrin Hi Showa)

Befund; 
Kiemen sehen gut aus schöne Farbe....versuchte wie gestern einen Kiemenabstrich, habe aber am eigenen mich nicht getraut mehr zu drücken, kein Schleim abgebracht.....(gestern war Blut dabei bein Testfisch) 

Visuell am Bauch alles in Ordnung, auch unter den Brustflossen etc. 

Hautabstrich: lange gesucht mit dem Mikroskop und   ein Hautwurm (Gyrodactylus)Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt.mpg 
oder ist es doch ein Kiemenwurm Daytylogyrus....... 


Fisch 2 war mein "Grauli" Doitsu Soragoi

 

Befund;
Kiemen sehen gut aus....habs gar nicht mehr probiert mit einem Kiemenabstrich  bei meinem zutraulichsten Koi.

Bauch und unter Brustflossen alles i.o. sieht richtig Stramm alles aus.

Hautabstrich; sofort 2-4  Hautwürmer (Gyrodactylus) gefunden aber dann der Hammer :shock    Ichthyobodo (Costia)
Sehr klein (ca. 10 μm)
Direkter Lebenszyklus
Rasante Vermehrung (wenige h)
Befallen alle Süsswasserfische
Parasitieren auf Haut und Kiemen
Massive Sterblichkeiten (kleine Koi)
T Schwankungen; häufig < 15ºC
Pathogenität: mittel - hoch


Verdammt nur nicht gleich die Nerven verlieren..........



Fisch3 "Tüpfli" Kohaku;
 

Kiemen okay

Bauch i.o. unter Brustflossen sind bei Ihm die Blutäderchen zu sehen nehme aber an, dass ist normal denn sieht gesund aus.....

Hautabstrich: 
wieder sofort einige Mehrzeller > Hautwürmer (Gyrodactylus) gefunden, er hat am meisten davon gehabt. Aber komischerweise kein Costia.....habe nun gesucht und gezoomt am Mikro wie blöd aber kein Costia wie beim Fisch2.


Wasserwerte:
27.04.08 12:00Uhr

WT = 14° unten wie oben
PH = 8,5 ist sonst immer >8 ?? war aber immer zu späterer Uhrzeit getestet
O2 = ca. 10-11mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 8
NH3 = 0
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 10mg/l
PO4 = 2,5mg/l die Fadenalgen wachsen im Moment auch!!!!

Weiteres Vorgehen (Plan):

Werde mich nun schlau machen ob meine Kois eine Behandlung brauchen.......habe mittlerweile auch ein Quarantänebecken 130x50x56cm' für Neuankömmlinge oder Kranke Koi's  etc.

Bin für jede hilfreiche Nachricht PN dankbar. Hoffe Ihr habt bessere Parasitenwerte.......


----------



## rainthanner (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari, 

gut, dass du einen Mikroskopiekurs mitgemacht hast. Schadet nicht und ist auch allemal interessant. 
Schlecht, dass du dich nun nach den Abstrichen verrückt machen läßt.  

Du weißt jetzt was auf deinen Fischen krabbelt, aber du mußt es nicht gleich wegbrutzeln. 

Zumindest solange nicht, solange es die Fische nicht wirklich sichtbar stört. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder.....

Habe mich nun nicht verrückt werden lassen...(wegen dem Mikroskopiekurs)....alles ist aber in Beobachtung und bereit, wenn es doch nötig sein sollte.


So, habe heute wieder mal an meinem Pflanzenfilter weitergearbeitet....

Der grüne GlasFaserKunstoff-Tank habe ich aus dem Ricardo für ein Schnäppchen ersteigert . Rund, unten 140cm' & oben 150cm' und 160cm' hoch....ca.2500Liter....wird mein zusätzlicher Filtertank mit diversen Medien.....bevor das Wasser vom Planzenfilter zum Koiteich zurück läuft.

 

 

Mit Armierungsdistanzböcken und Beton mache ich den horizontalen Wasserniveauausgleich .....

 

Ein Bierchen musste auch mal sein.....

 

 

So sieht es beim Hauptteich im Moment aus....


----------



## toschbaer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
Du kannst es nicht lassen,   nimmst Du die Schaufel schon mit ins Bett :muede   (was sagt Deine Frau dazu?)
Wie baust Du den Filter auf ???  

So richtig Lust auf's Rasenmähen hast Du auch nicht mehr!!!

 Kari ist ein richtiger Wasser:crazy !!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (31. Mai 2008)

*Adolfo schwimmt bei uns....der Pflanzenfilterbau geht ins entscheidende*

Hallo Mitglieder

Welcome back from Rio.....was &  

Nun ist wieder was gegangen bei mir Zuhause....

Endlich neuen Koi abgeholt.....muss auch gleich beichten, hab ihn nicht in Quarantäne gesetzt!!! Ist von gleichem Koihändler wie alle Koi die ich habe. Habe mit ihm gesprochen und Reto ist wirklich gut in diesen Belangen......er meinte wenn ich den Koi in ein Aquarium setze für 8Tage schlägt er sich eher die Birne wund etc. und ist dadurch schneller Krank als wenn ich ihn in mein Koiteich gebe.

Ok ist mein Risiko.....habs gemacht. In einigen Jahren wenn mein Bestand grösser ist wird es sicher anders gemacht 

Die Wasserwerte sind ja Tiptope wie auch absolutes klares Wasser nun....die Algenblüte ist vorüber......war wohl weil ich einige Tage nichts machen konnte hehehe....weil ich weg war. Ok ist sicher nicht so klar wie bei WP-3 (Unterwasserfotos) oder so....aber absolut ok.

Nun aber einige aktuelle Bilder meines neuen Koi! (Doitsu Showa, der auf der rechten Seite auf dem ersten Bild) 

 

   


Der Pflanzenfilter geht auch voran.....die Bilder.


----------



## koimen (11. Juni 2008)

*2ter Pflanzenfilter....es geht voran.*

Hallo Mitglieder

Es geht langsam aber stetig voran......

Die Bilder:

Der 110DN Ablauf noch nicht aufgeschnitten. Ist die Verbindung zum 2500Liter GFK-Tank. Auch wieder bewusst nicht als Bodenablauf ausgeführt, sondern nun mittels aufgesteckten Abzweiger DN100 mit 2 DN50 Einläufen...einen gegen den Boden und einen gegen Oben (evt. Skimmer)

 

So ist der Pflanzenteich, nach dem Befüllen, einige Tage verblieben um die Folie setzen zu lassen (hatte auch keine Zeit )...wie auch die Pumpenleistung zu regulieren. Hatte bemerkt das es einen weiteren Ablauf aus dem GFK-Tank braucht sonst überläuft mein Teich. Da das Gefälle zum Koiteich relativ knapp ausfällt. Habe nun noch einen 70DN Ablauf montiert....ist das nächste wo verbunden werden muss.

      

Der Einlauf ist nun über einen alten Schleifstein. Habe zusätzlich eine 24Watt Lampe eingebaut...von Hand das Loch gespitzt bzw. vergrössert. Sieht in der Nacht wirklich toll aus . Schon Supi so alte Dinge nicht gleich zu entsorgen...bzw. rumliegen lassen  auf dem eigenen Grundstück.

 

Das Einlaufende Wasser wird durch die Kiessperre gebremst. Dadurch hat es keine Strömung (Wellenbewegung etc.)....hoffe die Seerosen wissen es zu Schätzen.

Wobei wie man auf dem nächsten Bild sieht, beim vorderen Pflanzenteich ist es der Seerose egal, die wuchert wie :crazy


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari!

Das sieht toll aus *ganzneidischguck*



Viel Spaß weiterhin mit diesem Prachtteich.


----------



## koimen (15. Juni 2008)

*2ter Pflanzenfilter Stand 15.6.08*

Hallo Mitglieder

Der aktuellste Stand;

Der Pflanzenfilterbau hat gestern nun noch die zusätzliche DN70 Verbindung erhalten (Abfluss aus GFK-Tank zu Koiteich).
Die Leitungen sind einbetoniert, ob liegend auf Terrain. 
Der gesamte Abschnitt ab 2ten Pflanzenfilter zu Koiteich wird noch aufgeschüttet (Bild mit blauer Wanne).
Der Schleifstein hat nun die volle Pumpenleistung, da die Abflussleistung aus GFK-Tank genügend ist. 

    


Der Doitsu Showa ist in die Koifamilie nun integriert. Nach dem einsetzen wurde er Stundenlang getrieben....hatte bereits Angst er stirbt aus Erschöpfung .
Der Hauptteich von oben wie auch aus der Sichtweise unten.....die Pflanzen nach einem Jahr im 1ten Pflanzenteich im vollen Schuss.

   

PS. Hätte die Fotos lieber bei schönem Wetter gemacht.....aber der Himmel weint nur noch seit dem EM aus  :crazy


----------



## koimen (22. Juni 2008)

*Wasserwerte und sonstiges......heisser Sommertag!!*

Halli Hallo......

Ja es lässt sich geniessen dieser Tage.......schon fast wie Sommerferien.

   

Im Schatten ist es 34°......fast nicht zu glauben.

Habe die Wasserwerte wieder mal kontrolliert.....(gestern)

20.6.08 18:00Uhr
WT 21° (Heute 24°!!16:20)
KH = 9
PH = 8,3
GH = 11
Nitrit = 0
Nitrat = 5
PO4 = 5
Soweit alles in Ordnung, die Koi sind total verfressen zurzeit.....hatte auch nach den Abstrichen voe ca. 1Monat (Befund leichter Wurmbefall auf 2 von 3 Koi und Costia auf einem Koi) nicht behandelt. Die Koi scheuern sich sehr selten.....denke wenn die WT nun auf diesem Niveau bleibt, dass nun das Immunsystem auf die höchste Stufe gefahren wird bei meinen Jungs.....mal abwarten. Sind ja in ständiger Beobachtung.

Gestern war noch ein dramatischer Zwischenfall (Natur pur). Im kleinen Pflanzenteich hat eine __ Ringelnatter einen Frosch gepackt & gefressen....meine Frau hatte fast einen Schock....das arme Fröschchen!! Konnte leider keine bessere Fotos   machen. War aber schon sehr interessant!!!
   

Meinem Neuen Koi gefällt es sehr gut.....der Name hat meine Frau gewählt! Ist aber schon passend......und er lässt sich bereits anfassen!!!

  

 Der vordere Pflanzenteich ist in Betrieb.....die Pflanzen sind am anwachsen. Die Umgebung.....ja leider ist es so heiss....hehehe....kann nur noch knapp Bierchen schleppen....die Schaufel ist zu schwer!!
   

  
So, nun den Grill noch anwerfen.......und ein Bierchen schleppen.....wünsche allen auch gemütliche Stunden am Teiche......(Den __ Wein gibst erst zum Essen).


----------



## koimen (28. Juni 2008)

*2. Hautabstrich 28.6.08*

Hallo Mitglieder 

Habe soeben meinen 2ten Haut-& Kiemenabstrich durchgeführt .

Vorbereitung:
  
Die Instrumente (Umsetzschlauch/Kescher/Becken/Mikro) sind vorbereitet wie auch Kamera, Meter, Haushaltpapier etc. damit alles ohne Stress ablaufen kann.....

Die Koi sind wieder die gleichen wie letztes mal.

Fisch1 ist mein "Tubeli" ein Ginrin Hi Showa; 
  
Länge 38cm' 
Befund beim Hautabstrich: ca. eine Fläche von 2x4cm' abgezogen
- 1 Hautwurm gefunden
Siehe Link, genau diesen hier:
http://horsch-koi.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=47&limit=1&limitstart=4
Kiemen: sehen gut aus (Kiemenabstrich nicht gelungen)



Fisch2 ist mein "Grauli" ein Doitsu Soragoi
 
Länge 45cm'
Befund beim Hautabstrich: ca. 3x5cm' abgezogen
- 1 Hautwurm gefunden
- Costia nicht entdeckt (Er hatte die letztes mal!!aber nicht Behandelt bis jetzt)
Kiemen: sehen gut aus
Kiemenabstrich: ist mühsam aber diesmal etwas abgeschabt inkl. ein wenig Blut!!
nichts entdeckt auf dem Mikro.....



Fisch 3 ist mein "Tüpfli" ein  Kohaku
   
Länge 48cm'
Die Blutbahnen bei der Brustflosse sehen auf beiden Seiten immer noch gleich aus wie letztes mal...nehme an da es unter der Haut ist, dass es normal ist bei "Tüpfli". Quasi wie bei sehr hellhäutigen Menschen wo die Blutadern an den Gliedmassen manchmal auch Sichtbar sind.
Befund beim Hautabstrich: ca. 4x6cm' abgezogen
- 3 Hautwürmer
Kiemen. sehen gut aus (verzichtet auf weiteren Kiemenabstrich)



Plan/Behandlung;

Habe beim ersten Abstrich nichts gemacht und auf natürliche Besserung gehofft wegen der steigenden Wassertemp. etc.
Werde auch diesmal nichts unternehmen. Die Abstriche sind ja besser als letztes mal.....d.h. für mich die Koi haben eine eigene Resistenz aufgebaut. Die wenigen Hautwürmer auf die Hautfläche nehme ich mal an sind für einen nicht ganz sterilen Koiteich mit integrierten Pflanzenbecken normal....

Bei sichtbarem negativen Verlauf bin ich ja Vorbereitet. Will aber nicht zwingend die natürlichen Ablaufe der Mikroorganismen stören in meiner künstlich geschaffenen "Welt". Denke auch; da kein Überbesatz mit 7 Koi auf 33'000LiterWasser verteilt auf Eigenbau-Filter plus 2Pflanzenfiter & Koibecken muss ich mir nicht unbedingt sorgen machen....wie leider m.M. nach zuviele Fischteichbesitzer!! 

Die Wasserwerte sind nach wie vor in Ordnung. Der Algenwachstum hatte sich seit einiger Zeit stark zurückgebildet.....nun sind die Fadenalgen aber wieder im leichten Wachstum, weil füttere zur Zeit recht stark meine Koi. Dies ist sicher der Hauptgrund. (Nitrit = 0/Sehr Wichtig;immer in Beobachtung) Das Futter bekommt ihnen aber gut, sehen richtig stramm aus ("Torpedoform") ...ohne Hängebäuche. Solange die höheren Wassertemp. die erhöhte Fütterung erlaubt werde ich dies nun so durchziehen (Konditionierung). Hatte letztes Jahr eher zu schwach gefüttert im nachhinein gesehen......
Übrigens; die Karpfenpocken ist beim Kohaku vollständig weg....beim Kujaku "Zorro" hat es noch eine sehr kleine an der Rückenflosse.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Sehr Vorbildlich   Prima.

Dein Teich ist aber auch erste Sahne


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
Tolle Teiche,tolle Bilder.
Kannst wirklich Stolz auf Dich sein   


               Gruss Christian.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Servus Kari

Vorbildlich  

Das nenne ich Tierliebe  

Wenn doch alle nur so handeln und denken würden


----------



## toschbaer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

Du hast alles im Griff!!!!!!     
Einen klaren Traum hast Du Dir erschaffen!  

Nun lass es mal langsam "gut" sein,   genieße Deinen Teich ! :smoki 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (27. Juli 2008)

*Sommer 2008 im Koiteich*

Hallo Mitglieder

Wir sind aus Südfrankreich zurück......endlich wieder   nach 2 Wochen!!

Aber seht her, meinen Koi gehts wunderprächtig . WW sind i.o. 

Sie können sich nun auch an der Kresse verweilen, wie letztes Jahr. Steigen schier halb aus dem Wasser dafür....:crazy 

   

Der vordere Pflanzenteich (beim Hauseingang) ist am "verwachsen", wobei die Seerosen wollen einfach nicht wie ich gerne möchte....habe 4 verschiedene Arten. 3 davon nur in Kies und Filterwatte eingebettet (Kein Nährstoffeintrag).
Meine 7 Jungs haben anscheinend nicht die richtige oder genügend "k....e" damit die Seerosen genügend Nährstoffe haben....oder der eigentliche Filter frisst vielleicht alles vorweg? Werde vermutlich nächstens auf etwas anderes zurückgreifen müssen (z.b. Dünger in Pflanzkorb mit Lehm)....mal sehen.

   

So, ab morgen geht die Arbeitswelt wieder los...leider.....auch will ich nun endlich im vorderen Pflanzenteich die Umgebung weiter in Angriff nehmen.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer und "vil gfreuts" !


----------



## koimen (10. Aug. 2008)

*Wasserwerte und Bilder 10.08.08*

Hallo Mitglieder

Die aktuellen Bilder und Werte von einem schönen Sommertag........

10.08.08 14:30Uhr
WT 21° 
KH = 11
PH = 8,2
GH = 12
Nitrit = 0
Nitrat = ca.0,5
PO4 = 2,5

Der 2te Pflanzenteich ist am wachsen.....leider auch die Fadenalgen bzw. es ist eine andere Art die ich noch nicht kenne (hat stärkere Faden).
   

Den Fischen geht es gut....der Ginrin Karashigoi (mittlerweile 2Jahre alt) hat leider mittlerweile viele kleine schwarze Tüpfchen bekommen....das kommt davon wenn man kleine 1jährige Fische kauft (Wundertüten).
  

Der Koiteich mit Terrasse ist nun auch schöner geworden.....das Holz hat die natürliche Verwitterungsfarbe.
   

Der erste Pflanzenfilter ist am wuchern wie verrückt......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Deine Bilder sind einfach immer


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

 Kari!

Das sieht ja fantastisch bei Dir aus! 

Gefällt mir sehr gut - schönes, klares Wasser, gesunde Fische, was willst Du mehr?


----------



## wp-3d (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserwerte und Bilder 10.08.08*

Hi Kari


Wie immer, einfach Toll    


Was ist das auf dem Bild Nr.7, ein Grill oder eine alte Dampfmaschine


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Werner,

sieht mir schwer nach einem von denen aus.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Dodi

So etwas kannte ich noch gar nicht. 

Das ist ja ein Alleskönner der "Smoker Eugen"


----------



## koimen (7. Sep. 2008)

*Werte und Fotos vom Sonntag 7.9.08*

Hallo Mitglieder

Die aktuellen Bilder und Werte von einem regnerischen Sonntag...........

7.09.08 17:30Uhr

WT= 20°
LT = 17°
KH = 9 Sera
PH = 8,0 JBL
GH = 12 Sera
Nitrit = 0 JBL
Nitrat = 10 JBL
PO4 = nicht getestet


   
  

Der Koiteich ist mittlerweile 15Monate alt....die WWerte sind gut. 
Das nächste wo ansteht auf meiner Wunschliste (ausser einem Jumbo) ist eine noch bessere Vorfilterung. Die Reinigung alle 2-3Wochen ist doch lästig und nimmt mich dann ca. 2Stunden in Beschlag. Mit 7 Koi ist eine bessere Filterung aber sicher noch nicht zwingend in "meinem System".


----------



## koimen (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo.....


Wieder mal einige Fotos meines Hobbies..
...ein Bild davon Unterwasser aufgenommen, 
welches wohl?

  

Bild links sieht man auf dem Ginrin Karashigoi 
einen Karpfenpocken. 
Das Wachsartige gebilde auf der Schuppe.

  

Beim eindunkeln erziele ich die besten Ergebnisse 
beim fotografieren...der Blitz überdeckt die 
Spiegelung des Himmels auf dem Wasser.......


----------



## Olli.P (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari,


sehr schöne Bilder.  



> Beim eindunkeln erziele ich die besten Ergebnisse
> beim fotografieren...der Blitz überdeckt die
> Spiegelung des Himmels auf dem Wasser.......



Kannst das mal genauer erklären.  

Ich versteh das jetzt nicht.............


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Wunderschöne Fotos


----------



## rainthanner (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

 


wieder prima Bilder. 

Und - ja ist `ne Karpfenpocke. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## katja (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

hallo kari!

also dein garten inkl. teich ist ja ein traum!! 




off-topic: sag mal......ist deine plz nicht in der nähe von 8630 rüti? 
da verbringe ich nämlich einige wochen jeden jahres bei meiner familie! 
 bin nämlich ne landsmännin zu dir


----------



## koimen (12. Okt. 2008)

*Über Jahr ist mein Teich nun alt.*

Hallo Mitglieder

Der Herbst kommt langsam.....habe beim Hauptteich schon mal ein Laubnetz gespannt. 

Die aktuellsten Wasserwerte:
Hatte am 7.9.08 letztmals getestet 
Nun heute war Grosstest angesagt 8 WW ermittelt. Das auffälligste war der PO4. Die Werte sind eher besser geworden beim Phospat (von 10 >0,5mg/l gefallen). Das Fadenalgenwachstum ist aber trotzdem enorm.....ist aber nicht weiter schlimm

So. 12.10.2008 15:00Uhr

LT = 20°
WT = 15° 
PH = 8.1
O2 = ca.14mg/l (bei diesem Test habe ich immer Mühe...ist einfach auf Maximum)
GH = 12
KH = 9
Nitrit NO2 = 0
Nitrat NO3 = 1
Ammonium NH4 = 0
Phospat PO4 = 0,5mg/l die Fadenalgen wachsen aber trotzdem!!!!Mist


Bin nun auch nicht mehr so ein "Frischling" mit nun bereits über einem Jahr Teicherfahrung . Alle Jahreszeiten nun schon mal erlebt.

Mein Wunsch ist die Vorfilterung zu erneuern.....ist doch eher zu mühsam die Bürsten reinigen.....und wenn man(n) noch Putzfaul ist dazu!!! Ein Trommelfilter steht nun als nächstes an.....ein Preis&Leistungsverhältnis sehr interessantes Model.

   
Die Raubtierfütterung durchs Gitter......ne ist Futter mit Zusatzmittel, klebt so. Darum fressen sie direkt aus dem Löffel....meine Baby's.:crazy "Grauli" dreht schier durch....und verschluckt sich beinah wenn er den Löffel kriegt.

   

  

Ein weiteres Hobbie von mir.......kann leider nicht mitfahren!!
 

So, wünsche allen einen schönen Herbst und ein nicht allzu früher Kälteeinbruch an Euren Teichen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Also ich finde bei dir sieht immer alles so fürchterlich Ordentlich aus


----------



## rainthanner (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde bei dir sieht immer alles so fürchterlich Ordentlich aus


genau das meinte ich.  



...und ich mag diesen Teich und seine WG.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (30. Okt. 2008)

*Unerwarteter Wintereinbruch im Oktober 2008 !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Zitat von utzoff
Also ich finde bei dir sieht immer alles so fürchterlich Ordentlich aus 

......findet IHR????? 
Soll ich Euch mal meine Kammer (gleich die neben dem Haus) wo der Filter drin ist zeigen....:__ nase 
...und überhaupt schaut mal diese Bescherung von heute morgen an!!!!!!!!:shock  
Schönen Herbst wünschen und dann sowas von einer Katastrophe.

  

Zuerst beim Magnolienbaum sofort geschüttelt....ist fast geknickt unter der Schneelast mit allen Blättern!!!(bereits gemacht auf den Bildern)
Das ganze Chinaschilf platt......und später das geknickte __ Schilf hochgebunden.....hat doch niemand geglaubt das wirklich Schnee bis auf 430M.ü.M fällt......auf den Strassen war die ganze Misere um einiges schlimmer natürlich.

  

Habe die 4 Pumpen nun noch weiter heruntergedimmt. WT im Moment aktuell 9°. Fische weiter aktiv und alles soweit i.o :beeten .....füttere aber stark reduziert. Alle 2-3Tage kleine Portionen (Winterfutter). Die Winterzeitumstellung machst nun auch wieder schwieriger...bereits Dunkel wenn von der Arbeit zurück. Hoffentlich wird es aber trotzdem wieder wärmer.......letzten Winter hatten wir nicht einmal soviel Schnee auf einmal!!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Oh man, das ging jetzt aber fix


----------



## Dodi (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

ist bei Euch schon Dezember? 

Manno, das ist ja viiiiel Schnee für Ende Oktober!
Bei uns war es letzte Nacht auch lediglich 2° warm/kalt, aber wenigstens kein Schnee. Aber den gibt es bei uns eh' nicht so häufig.

Deine Fotos von den Koi im Post #62 sind übrigens echt klasse!


----------



## koimen (7. Dez. 2008)

*Wasserwerte 7-12-2008*

Hallo Mitglieder

Wieder mal meine Wasserwerte;

So. 7.12.2008 15:30Uhr

LT = 7°
WT = 6.5° in 2,80m' (tiefste Stelle)
WT = 5.0° in Schwerkraft-Filter (läuft sehr langsam mit allen Pumpen)
PH = 7.7
O2 = nicht durchgeführt, sollte kein Problem sein mit dieser WT
GH = 12
KH = 9
Nitrit NO2 = 0
Nitrat NO3 = 1
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, die Fadenalgen machen ja sowieso was sie wollen.....

Meinen Jungs gehts soweit visuell tiptop....die Karpfenpocken ist einzig was ich bei 3 Koi sehe. Vorallem die Rückenflossen sind betroffen. 
Habe sie heute ganz wenig gefüttert (ca. 30 Pellet 3mm extra Winterfutter). 
Es haben alle davon fast gierig gefuttert.....bei diesen Temp.
Wasserwechsel ebenfalls durchgeführt ca. 4m3 und am vorderen Teich die Pflanzen weiter ausgemistet.....hatte da 1 Frosch gestört!!!


----------



## rainthanner (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

gesunde und obendrein noch schöne Fischlein. 

Schönen Winter, 
Rainer


----------



## Peter S (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Koimen
Kari, einen Glückwunsch für deinen Jungs. Sehen sehr schön aus. Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut. Wie Tief ist er eigentlich?
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wasserwerte 7-12-2008*



koimen schrieb:


> WT = 6.5° in 2,80m' (tiefste Stelle)



Bitte

Und mal wieder Traumhafte Foddos


----------



## koimen (18. Jan. 2009)

*Wasserwerte vom 18.01.2009*

Hallo Mitglieder

Meine derzeitigen Wasserwerte;

So. 18.01.2009 15:30Uhr

LT = 2°
WT = 3.8° in 2,80m' (tiefste Stelle) (nun aktuell 17:20Uhr etwas über 4° nach WW)
WT = 3.0° in Schwerkraft-Filter (läuft sehr langsam mit einer Pumpe)
PH = 7.6
O2 = nicht durchgeführt, sollte kein Problem sein mit dieser WT
GH = 11
KH = 8
Nitrit NO2 = nicht durchgeführt/füttere ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr
Nitrat NO3 = nicht durchgeführt
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, die Fadenalgen machen ja sowieso immer noch was sie wollen.....

Hatte mittlerweile starke Probleme mit dem vorderen grossen Pflanzenteich; alles eingefroren und die Zu-&Ableitungen ebenfalls. Konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig ein Lüfterstein in das "offene" PVC Rohr einführen damit nicht noch dieses durchfriert und beim bersten dann gesamten Pflanzen-Teich entleert!!! Nun läuft nur noch eine Pumpe in den kleinen Pflanzenfilter mit wenig Leistung....die anderen 2 Hauptpumpen werden spätestens nach 2Tagen mal für eine Minute durchgespült.....bzw gegen das durchfrieren. Die LT scheinen momentan wieder etwas anzusteigen:beeten.....dieser Winter ist um einiges kälter als mein erster (mit Koiteich) im letzten Jahr!! 
Die Wasserwechsel mache ich mit warmen Wasser!!!!Meine Kinder verdanken es mir auch immer......Dad Boiler schon wieder leer hehehe.....bin laut am überlegen ob ich gleich die Zetralheizung an den Teich hängen soll.....Kostenpunkt ca 1000.-CHF bei 50m' Wasserleitung.

Nachtrag; Habe soeben 2Stunden lang Frischwasser (WW) einlaufen lassen WT 11° aus Leitung. Nun ist die WT auf 2.80m' auf etwas über 4° angestiegen

Meinen Koi scheint es immer noch gut zu gehen......
   
Der Skitag in der Lenzerheide war auch toll....endlich mal wieder Sonne gesehen.......


----------



## Joggibär (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Koimen,
Habe deine Beiträge über deinen Teichbau gelesen und möchte meinen geplanten Koiteich auch mit Flüssigfolie bauen.
Kannst du mir bitte berichten ob du Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit deines Teiches hattest?
In anderen Foren wird von dem Einsatz von Flüssigfolie abgeraten. Bei Frost zb. würde sie undicht werden.

Gruss Wolfgang

Gruss


----------



## koimen (15. März 2009)

*März 2009*

Hallo Mitglieder

Hatte Wolfgang bereits vor einiger Zeit per PN geschrieben. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, die Flüssigfolie "Impermax" ist bei mir Ideal, da alles uneben und der Teich ist ja aus Beton und Mörtel. Sollte es eine undichte Stelle haben an der Folie ist es mir egal. Der Beton ist ja dicht, und die Flüssigfolie ist gegen das agressive Verhalten des Zement darüber appliziert.

 Meine derzeitigen Wasserwerte;

So. 15.3.2009 16:30Uhr

LT = 10°
WT = 7.0° in 2,80m' wie auch oben
PH = 8.0
O2 = nicht durchgeführt, sollte kein Problem sein mit dieser WT
GH = ist mir genau heute ausgegangen......
KH = 10
Nitrit NO2 = 0
Nitrat NO3 = 20
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt

Hatte gestern nun die Hälfte des Koiteiches abgedeckt. Meinen Koi hat dies anscheinend gefallen.....heute hatte ich nun zum ersten mal gefüttert. Pro Koi 3 "Kügelchen" mit __ Aloe Vera extrakt. Leider haben sich meine Fischis nicht daran gehalten...hehehe.....wie immer sind "Grauli" und der "Kleine" zuerst über alles hergefallen. Aber jeder ist schlussendlich an mindestens eins herangekommen. Mein Eindruck ist, es geht Ihnen soweit bestens.
Die konsequenten wöchentlichen Wasserwechsel über den Winter sind sicher gut für die Koi gewesen.
Die Fütterung wird nun weitergehen ca. 2-3 Kügelchen/Koi40-55cm' ca alle 1-3 Tage, ausser die WT fällt wieder dann natürlich nicht.

  

   

Der Schwerkraft-Filter ist über den Winter immer mindestens über eine Pumpe langsam gedimmt gelaufen. Nun hatte ich heute ebenfalls die 2 Hauptpumpen im Koiteich (eine mit UVC) wieder in Betrieb genommen, auch leicht gedimmt.
Wenn es dann langsam wärmer wird, wird das Laub mit dem Netz abgefischt bzw auch die Steine vom Rand wieder  herausgefischt etc.....warte ab doch lieber noch zu. Will meine Jungs noch nicht zu stark stressen ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari 

Freut mich das alles OK ist bei dir 

Wie oft und wie viel hast du denn Wasserwechsel gemacht? Ist sicherlich auch für andere interessant (für mich natürlich auch).

Ich plane im Sommer so ca. 4000 - 5000 Liter/Woche, im Winter ca. 2000 Liter/Woche


----------



## koimen (5. Apr. 2009)

*APRIL 2009*

Hallo Mitglieder

Ein schöner Frühlingstag ist heute.....WT 12° / LT 21° zur Zeit. 
Meinen Koi geht es prächtig....meine 2 zahmsten wollen am liebsten gleich auf den Grill hüpfen...........aber sie sind schon etwas :crazy. 

Wünsche allen Koifans einen guten Start in die Saison.....ebenfalls auch den  "natürlichen Teichliebhabern".


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hach Kari,
wie Geil ist das denn


----------



## axel (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari 

Wirklich schöne Kois hast Du da 
Eine gute Teichsaison wünsche ich Dir auch !

Lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

wow - Deine Jungs sind ja echt zutraulich! 

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit den schönen Koi und eine tolle Teich-Saison!


----------



## koimen (8. Apr. 2009)

*April 2009 / Operation an "Clown"*

Hallo Mitglieder 

Heute Morgen dachte ich noch warum schwimmt mein "Clown" Kikusui nicht im Schwarm sondern abseits am Grund??

Als ich nach der Arbeit nach Hause kam, stellte ich nach weiteren Beobachtungen  fest, dass die Schwanzflosse angebrochen ist!!!

Ich rief als erstes (in meiner Panik:crazy) meinen Verkäufer des Vertrauens an, da Reto wirklich in Sachen Koi etwas drauf hat. Bei ihm Zuhause schwimmen einige totgeglaubte Koi nach seinem aufpäppeln seit Jahren immer noch im Teiche.

Also, dann ging es so wie Ihr auf den Fotos seht ab;
-Material vorbereiten (da muss ich betonen, zum Glück habe ich eine Notfallapotheke für meine Koi)
-Fisch betäuben
-Operation durchführen.....auf dem Brett wo sonst... ach mensch!!
-Desinfenktion und Wundverschluss
-Koi aufwachen lassen
-Zürück ins Becken

Nun schwimmt mein Clown gegenüber den restlichen sichtlich stärker im Teich umher......vermutlich Stress und die Tinctur brennt allenfalls....mal abwarten. Während der OP hat meine Frau immer wieder Wasser auf meinen Koi gegeben damit er ständig Nass blieb.
Habe auch noch einen Abstrich von ihm gemacht nichts entdeckt.

Als Vergleich habe ich anschliessend vom Chef des Teiches "Grauli" auch einen gemacht. Kiemen sehen tiptop aus. 
Abstrich; einen Hautwurm entdeckt...mehr nicht!
Länge ca. 52cm' also ca. 7cm' gewachsen seit 28.6.08 

Weiteres Vorgehen:
Gute Beobachtung des "Clown". Sollte es sich irgendwie negativ entwickeln wird er rausgeholt und die Wunde nochmals desifinziert und verschlossen.
Gegen allfällige __ Parasiten wird nur vorgegangen wenn es zu sichtlichen Erscheinungen kommt wie Flossenklemmen, vieles Springen usw. Hoffe die WT steigt nun bald auf über 16°-17° da nun aktuell knapp 14,5°.

    

     

So ich :beeten will eigentlich 2 Tage ins Südtirol an Ostern......


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

das ist ja gar nich so schön.....

Aber anscheinend habt ihr ihn ja wieder hinbekommen.... 

Ich wünsch dann schon mal gute Besserung für deinen Clown...


----------



## rainthanner (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari, 

das wächst wieder nach, dauert aber leider lange. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari 

auch das gehört zur Koihaltung dazu  Sieht aber gut aus was du da gemacht hast. Wird schon wieder 

Und wenn Rainer nicht meckert, wirst du wohl alles richtig gemacht haben


----------



## koimen (14. Apr. 2009)

*Erholung von Clown nach OP!!!!!!!*

Hallo Mitglieder

Es hatte nachfragen per PN zum Clown gegeben. Danke an alle für die Anteilnahme!!

Hier aktuelle Fotos heute um 18:00 Uhr aufgenommen......es geht ihm soweit ok, denke ich . Einzig die Farbe beim beschnittenen Teil irritiert mich ein wenig. Hoffe das es so normal ist und nicht totes Gewebe......mal abwarten. Er frisst auf alle Fälle wie die anderen wie ein Irrer .
Die WT ist zurzeit 16°......:beeten


----------



## koimen (14. Mai 2009)

*Teich bei Haupteingang endlich zu 98% fertig!!!*

Hallo Mitglieder 

Mein Projekt auf der Eingangseite des Hauses ist nun endlich seit[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/39/] Spatenstich[/URL] fast beendet.......meine Frau und ich sind schon sehr froh .
Meinen Koi geht es prächtig, auch Clown ist wie immer unser schmatzer beim fressen.

   

   

So sieht es auf der Balkonseite zurzeit aktuell aus inkl. Kräuterschnecke.

  

Ich werde nun sicher in nächster Zeit kein Loch mehr buddeln..........

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*



koimen schrieb:


> Ich werde nun sicher in nächster Zeit kein Loch mehr buddeln..........




Ach mensch Kari,
ist doch bald Zeit für eine Vergrößerung 

Machen doch alle, also: Gruppenzwang


----------



## koimen (20. Aug. 2009)

*Zwischenbericht; Stand 20.8.2009*

Hallo Mitglieder

Melde mich mal wieder.........

Meine Teichanlagen funzen zurzeit tiptop. Wasserwerte sind wie immer, ok.

Die Reinigung beansprucht mich alle 2 Wochen zurzeit mit 1Std.....da keine Algen im Koiteich...Wasserwechsel jede Woche ca. 1m3....

Es ist ein Affenhitze....meine Koi werden mit ca. 180gr gefüttert täglich...entspricht ca. 1.5% des Gesamtgewichtes aller sieben Koi.
Konnte mich auch zurückhalten (wie versprochen) im 2009 wird keiner dazugekauft. Den Koi geht es sehr gut....auch beim Kikusui ist die Schwanzflosse bereits etwa 3cm' nachgewachsen.

Wir geniessen zurzeit unsere Anlage eher als etwas daran zu verändern.....

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sommer und konditioniert Eure Koi bereits jetzt gut auf den kommenden Winter.....



   

   

Tschüss und Sprung ins......


----------



## rainthanner (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo, 

wie gewohnt - alles tiptop. 

Nur ein Wort hättest aus deinem letzten Beitrag weglassen müssen. 
Jetzt ist mir wieder schlecht geworden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallösche Kari,

immer schön Deine Anlage zu sehen!!



> Jetzt ist mir wieder schlecht geworden.


Aber was hat Rainer bloß mit dem  1 ; denn der ist noch in weiter Ferne  :smoki

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Servus Kari

Sprachlosbin 

Wunderschön 

@ Rainer: kannst du mir das am Sonntag erklären ...


> Nur ein Wort hättest aus deinem letzten Beitrag weglassen müssen.
> Jetzt ist mir wieder schlecht geworden.


 ... Konditionieren ... oder war es der Winter 
Du sprichst in Rätseln


----------



## Testpilot (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Junge, junge, Dein Teich ist ja echt der Oberhammer.
Auf Deinen Fotos sieht man ja nie Algen, gibt es die in Deinem Teich
nicht oder zeigst Du uns nur die Bilder nicht 

Wirklich sehr schön


----------



## koimen (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Mitglieder 

Danke für die Blumen.......

Algen hat es auch bei mir; siehe zb. Wasserfall am Ansatz hängen Fadenalgen. Ist aber soweit nicht tragisch.....im Hauptbecken hat es keine. Nur an den Wänden ist es Grün....aber keine Fadenalgen. (Im Frühling hatte ich aber auch viele)

Welches Wort ist wohl gemeint???? Winter...Konditionieren o.ä. hehehe ist halt so beides muss bedacht werden wenn man keine Probleme will.....habe aber auch die wärmere Jahreszeit lieber....


----------



## koimen (25. Aug. 2009)

*Wasserwerte und Bilder 25.08.09*

Hallo Mitglieder

Wasserwerte 25-8-2009 18:30Uhr

LT = 21°
WT = 23°
PH = 7.4
O2 = nicht durchgeführt
GH = 9
KH = 6
Nitrit NO2 = 0
Nitrat NO3 = 40 (relativ hoch, nehme an wegen dem starken füttern zurzeit....)
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, aber auch nicht schlimm mit Fadenalgen zurzeit

Der Nitratwert ist relativ hoch im Moment. Das füttern der Koi hatte ich auch erhöht auf ca. 160-200Gramm pro Tag, entspricht zirka 1,5% des Gesamtgewichtes aller Koi. Nun füttere ich eher wieder weniger bzw. muss ein bis zwei Tage überhaupt nicht füttern......sie fressen nicht mehr so gierig wie auch schon.

Hatte früher nie so aufs "maximale füttern" geachtet bzw. im zusammenspiel auf das Gewicht der Koi......sehe ihnen nun aber Visuell an, dass sie massiger werden. Das Futter ist eher im Hochpreis Segment angesiedelt......auf meine 7 Koi geht es ja noch. Wenn ich aber bedenke was so bei manchen rumschwimmt...... das geht dann tüchtig ins Geld.


   

Fotos sind von gestern beim eindunkeln......die Koi einfach auf "auto" geblitzt...was so ne Kamera so alles kann....hab sie gar nicht gesehen hehehe

   

Es regnet jetzt wieder mal........leider.


----------



## koimen (17. Sep. 2009)

*Herbstkontrolle 2009*

Hallo Mitglieder

Gestern hatte ich einen Herbstcheck durchführen lassen......abgemacht war dieser mit dem "FISHDOC GmbH- Dr. med. vet. Ralph Knüsel", er war aber wie besprochen, wenn in der Gegend spontan per kurzfristiger Anmeldung, vorbeigekommen. Dadurch ist die Preispauschale von 250.-CHF relativ günstig. (selber operiert dieses Jahr);

Länge 51cm' und definitiv ein Männchen.
Hautabstrich: nichts nachweisbar
Kiemenabstrich: nicht gemacht....seien perfekt

(Leider das fotografieren vergessen da nicht vorbereitet.....aber zum Glück noch bei den danachfolgenden in den Sinn gekommen)

Fisch2 ist mein "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi

Länge 50cm' und eher ein Männchen kann es aber noch nicht 100% sagen.
Hautabstrich: 1 Hautwurm (Gyrodactylus)
Kiemenabstrich: nicht gemacht....perfekt, seien selten so schön

 

Fisch 3 ist mein "Tüpfli" ein Kohaku

Länge 56/57cm' (ist mind. 8cm' gewachsen in einem Jahr) und auch definitiv ein Männchen
Hautabstrich: 7x Hautwurm (Gyrodactylus)
Kiemenabstrich: gemacht und nichts  entdeckt (perfekt wurde auch gesagt von Ralph)
Auf die Blutäderchen an der Brustflosse angesprochen meinte Ralph "Die Blutgefässe sind stark ausgebildet als Versorger uns soweit kein Problem" 

   


Diagnose & Schlussurteil:

Die wenigen Hautwürmer müssen nicht behandelt werden, da ich auch keine Neue Koi habe und diese daran gewöhnt seien....natürlich weiterhin [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]meine[/URL] Koi beobachten. Habe gefragt was er zu meinem jetzigen Equipement meint.....da gab er mir von möglichen 10 Punkten deren 9  .....und ich kann so eine Kontrolle wirklich nur empfehlen, vielen dank hier nochmals an Ralph.

PS: Habe gerade gemerkt das ich die Karpfenpocken vergessen habe anzusprechen....


----------



## Dodi (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Moin Kari,

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 

Schön, dass es den Fischen gutgeht und auch das Umfeld in Ordnung ist.

Bei 7 Würmern auf einem Fisch hätte ich jedoch gedacht, dass die behandelt werden müssten.


----------



## koimen (19. Sep. 2009)

*Herbstkontrolle 2009*

Hallo Dodi

Bitte gern geschehen......sollte nur mein "öffentliches Tagebuch" meines Koiteiches endlich irgenwie anderswo sichern. Habe hier doch so sämtliches niedergeschrieben wie es sich entwickelt.

Zu den 7 gefundenen Hautwürmern; Ich hatte immer schon genau diesen Parasit in meinem Teich. Meine Koi haben aber kein Problem mit diesem....bzw. scheinen in im Griff zu haben. Habe dies natürlich Ralph mitgeteilt. Der Kohaku hatte jedes mal am meisten von diesen, aber genau er ist eigentlich der wo sich fast nie "kratzt". Ralph meinte in meinem Fall müsse nichts gemacht werden, da auch wir uns ab und zu kratzen. Bei mir sind die Wasserwerte top und der Rest auch. Habe nun auch seit mehr als einem Jahr keinen Neukauf drinnen. Die Koi können sich selber gegen die Hautwürmer wehren. Sie sind auch nicht mehr klein und dadurch anfälliger. Heisst aber nicht das ich es nun vernachlässigen darf.......bei einem Neukauf kann es dann wieder anders ausschauen und die Lage muss dann neu beurteilt werden.


----------



## koimen (1. Nov. 2009)

*Krankengeschichte von "Kleiner" Ginrin Karrashigoi*

*Krankengeschichte von  "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi*

Länge 50cm' und eher ein Männchen kann es aber noch nicht 100% sagen. 3Jährig


Hallo Kointeressierte....(oder aus meinem Koi-Tagebuch)

*Vorab*, mein Kleiner schwimmt mittlerweile seit 2 Wochen wieder im Haupteich.....ob er und ich es überstanden haben wissen die Götter.
*
Begonnen hat es schon seit langem;*
Mir war aufgefallen das  seit etwa 3 Monaten mein Kleiner sich immer wieder mal absondert und dann stehen bleibt....meistens nach dem füttern. Hatte dies auch dem Koi_Doc gesagt bei der [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/99/]Herbstkontrolle[/URL], dieser hatte meinen Kleinen ja kontrolliert und da absolut noch nichts bemerkt bzw. diagnostiert!! 

Dann etwa vor einem Monat ging es zackig vorwärts..............der Schwanzstiel war über Nacht extrem angeschwollen (habe leider keine Bilder mehr vom Maximum). Wie Schuppensträube schier im rechten Winkel standen die Schuppen ab. Etwa 3-4cm' vom hintersten Teil war stark angeschwollen und war stark gerötet teils.

*Vorgehensweise:*

1. Meine Vertrauten Koi-Spez.angerufen......
*Tag1*; Zuerst habe ich dann den Kleinen in einer Salzlösung 20Min. gebadet (Mischung; 150gr. Jodfreies Salz auf 10Liter aktuelles Teichwasser) 
*Tag2*; sollte es nochmals machen.....aber ich ging gleich aufs ganze.....mir erschien es doch zu wenig Erfolgsaussichten auf den kommenden Temperatursturz zu bringen.
Also nochmals angerufen und dann mein Notfallbecken installiert auf der Terrasse. Mit 1500Liter Teichwasser befüllt und auf 1000Liter Wasser 5Kilo Salz eingemischt (5% / 1000Liter) bzw. 7,5Kilo Salz auf 1500Liter.
3 300V Aquariumheizer dazu....haben den Vorteil das man diese regeln kann.
Mein Kleiner mit dem Grauli nun umgesetzt........ (Das Wasser von 18° auf 25° innert 3Tagen aufgeheizt)........beim umsetzen den Kleinen erstmals eine Antibiotika Dosis verabreicht! ......da habe ich doch gebibbert ob ich das hinkriege nur aus Büchern und mündlich besprochen. (Im nachhinein habe ich von einem anderen KoiFan erfahren, dass es weniger gefährlich sei längs der Rückenflosse zu spritzen). Ging aber gut.....spritze vorsichtig setzen....ganz langsam....da merkt mann wenn allenfalls Knorpel etc. im Wege ist..........dann rein mit dem hoffentlich gut wirkendem Zeug....rausziehen und ein wenig massieren.

*Tag3*. Wasserwechsel 200Liter und nachsalzen damit die Lösung wieder stimmt.....

*Tag4*. Wieder Spritze geben.......mein Kleiner zeigte bereits Wirkung es war bereits ein wenig abgeschwollen......Wasserwechsel wieder 200Liter.

*Tag5. - 14.* Täglich 200-300Liter Wasserwechsel......der Nitrit und Ammonium waren immer leicht erhöht.....musste wirklich täglich 2mal Tröpfchentest durchführen (Danke meiner Frau an dieser Stelle)....habe teils auch 2 mal Wasser gewechselt. 

*Tag 14-18.* Wassertemp auf aktuellen Hauptteich fallen lassen.....nicht mehr als 2° pro Tag.

Dann meine 2 Koi wieder umgesetzt!!!!!!
*
Krankenstation;* GFK-Becken (altes Ölauffangbecken) 1 Luftsprudler / 1 Sack mit Biomasse direkt aus bestehendem Filter / TurboCleaner G65 als Umwälzung und zusätzlichem Sauerstoffbringer / 3 Aquariumheizstäbe)
Dies rundherum mit Styropor eingekleidet.....bzw. darunter.....darüber eine grosse Schaltafel und abends mit gepolsterter Folie abgedeckt.

Das mühsamste bzw. wichtigste neben der Krankheit war im nachhinein das tägliche kontrollieren mit den verbundenen Wasserwechsel.....hatte zum Glück eine Wasserpumpe mit Schwimmer wo es ein wenig erleichterte.

Habe leider keine Bilder als das Maximum der Schwellung vorhanden war.....
   

   

 
*
Aktuelle Bilder von heute*......Kleiner schwimmt nun seit 2 Wochen mit den anderen im Teich. Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber nicht.....er sondert sich immer noch Zeitweise ab. (Wassertemp ist aktuell 12°)

   
*
Zuguterletzt*.........was es wirklich war oder noch ist......keine Ahnung......bis jetzt weis keiner von was es wirklich kommt...Bakterieller Natur wird es sein.....irgendwas wo von innen her kommt.....Nieren oder Leberversagen keine Ahnung...hatte ja eine Zeit lang recht stark gefüttert. Meinen anderen Jungs geht es ja super......*bin dankbar für jede weiterbringende Diagnose die ein weiteres Vorgehen bzw abklingen bringt.*


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
ja so etwas kommt immer wierder mal vor.(diese bösen Bakis)
Davor kann man sich nie so ganz schützen! 
Vielleicht hast Du diesen bösen Baki mit Deinem Neukauf :shock reingeholt! 
Ist übrigens ein sehr schöner D- Showa!  


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo, 

sieht nach einer Entzündung der Schuppentaschen aus. Gründe hierfür gibt es einige. Anfänglich ist es meist nur eine, dann breitet sich die Geschichte aus. 



Salz war generell gut. Auch in der in der genannten Dosierung. 


Man muss nach einer Zeit prüfen, ob alle Schuppen des betroffenen Bereiches noch versorgt/durchblutet werden. Nichtversorgte Schuppen werden stumpf, beginnen zu vergammeln und können nicht selten eine erneute Entzündung verursachen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (2. Nov. 2009)

*Krankengeschichte von "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi*

*Krankengeschichte von "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi
*
Hallo Friedhelm,..nichts für Ungut...ich denke das die "Krankheit" nicht vom einsetzten meines Doitsu Showa kommt......war ja letzten Sommer im 2008 und der Koi kommt aus dem gleichen "Hause". Sind wohl eher andere Gründe wo dieses Problem ausgelöst haben........

Hallo Rainer, danke nochmals auch hier öffentlich. Ich denke nun auch das es die Schuppentaschen sind....*wobei es mich nicht glücklich stimmt wegen den verschiedenen Gründen wo es auslösen kann......welcher Grund war es nun, dass weis ich immer noch nicht!*.......habe diesbezüglich nun einiges gelesen......zb.*hier* und *hier*  ist eine ähnliche Geschichte wie auch der Verlauf von Koikrankheiten......Anmerkungen zu Antibiotikas etc.......

*Mein weiteres Vorgehen nun fürs erste;*


Tägliches genaues Beobachten ob sich wieder eine Rötung beim Schwanzstiel bemerkbar macht
Schuppen bzw. Schuppentaschen sich nicht irgendwie verfärben.....
Genau darauf achten wieviel mein Kleiner frisst...bzw. im Vergleich zu den restlichen
Bei einer verschlechterung sofort rausnehmen und gezielt nochmals untersuchen.....mit allfälliger einschickung des Abstriches zum KoiDoc zur Ermittelung der Bakterienkultur
Einen "kleinen Filter" nächstens in Dauer-Betrieb nehmen, damit dieser bereits eingefahren ist.


----------



## koimen (17. März 2010)

*Krankengeschichte von "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

*Wie ist die Geschichte weitergegangen...*.Krankengeschichte von "Kleiner" ein Ginrin Karashigoi....

Er ist mir weggestorben. 

Es ist leider seit dem letzten Eintrag 2.11.2009 wieder losgegangen. Er hatte wieder die gleichen Erscheinungen und ich hatte Ihn diesmal sogar in eine Innenhälterung genommen..5 Tage lang...Salzbad usw.....Wasserwechsel...kam nach Hause......"kleiner" Tot! Mist....war einer meiner Lieblingsfische. Am 10. 12. 2009 ist es passiert. Fühlte mich so richtig als Totalanfänger wieder.......was ging da schief?? 

Nach herausnehmen aus dem Quarantänebecken hatte ich den Koi aufgeschnitten (habe Fotos gemacht). Der zweite Schock kam nun......"kleiner" war eine Sie! Eierstränge auf beiden Seiten. Dazwischen neben den normalen Innereien relativ viel Fettgewebe. War das eventuell das Übel. "Kleiner" war auch der Koi der am meisten zulegte in all der Zeit. Hatte echt stark gefüttert......innere Vergiftungen...Versagen der Leber ...keine Ahnung......muss es abhacken.

Dem Rest der Fischtruppe (noch 6) geht es bestens. Meine "Boys" sind gut bis Dato über den Winter gekommen....sind nun recht aktiv bei 10° Wassertemp. Füttere sie 1 bis 2 mal in der Woche mit Winterfutter. Wenn die WT auf 12-14° steigt werde ich mit der "neuen" Wasserheizung voll auf 16-18° Grad aufheizen....mal sehen ob es reicht.

So das wars mal wieder.....

Guten Start ins neue Teichjahr.......mit nächstes mal schönerem Bericht.


----------



## koimen (20. März 2010)

*Frühjahrsputz 2010*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

Habe heute die Schwerkraft-Filteranlage (Vortex) gereinigt und auf volle Leistung gestellt. Wie auch die Styroporabdeckung noch den Rest komplett entfernt.....scheint meine Jungs zu freuen. Sie kommen auch gleich zur Hand......hungrige Mäuler. 

Im Pflanzenfilter hatte es leider 10 grosse tote Fösche. Hatte diesen Winter den Wasserfall komplett ausgeschaltet......darf das nicht mehr so machen. Der Pflanzenfilter ist zu wenig tief für die __ Frösche bzw. das zufrieren hatte Ihnen vermutlich den Tot gebracht.....! Eine Kröte ist aber bereits wieder da.....

WT 12°
LT 17°

Den Heiz-Thermostat nun auf 10° eingestellt gegen die Schwankungen.


----------



## kingman (20. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari
Tut mir echt leid das mit deiner "Kleinen"
Sie war echt wunderschön ,aber man kann es leider nicht rückgängig machen.
hast du denn deine Kleine zum TA gebracht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
das freut mich das du *fast* unbeschadet über den Winter gekommen bist


----------



## koimen (6. Juni 2010)

*Sonntag 6.6.2010*

Hallo Mitglieder

Mal wieder einige Fotos wie es sich so entwickelt.........

Habe nach dem Verlust der "Kleinen" keinen Ersatz gekauft. Meinen restlichen Koi geht es gut.
Beim vorderen Teich habe ich zwei __ Ziergräser durch __ Farne und zwei andere Pflanzen ertsetzt. Erhoffe damit den grossen grünen Wassertank besser abzuschirmen.


----------



## koi fan (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

wieviel lieter passen in die tanks?


----------



## koimen (1. Aug. 2010)

*1. August 2010 (Schweizer-Nationalfeiertag)*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

zuerst mal wieder ein Wasser-Test; habe sehr lange keinen mehr durchgeführt...hatte nach den Sommerferien keine Sicht bis auf den Grund, Die UVC ist mittlerweile mehr als 12 Monate im Dauerbetrieb. es wird bereits besser, nach dem wechseln und die Sonne/Hitze ist in den letzten Tagen auch wieder etwas in die erträglicheren Bereiche gesunken.

Wasserwerte 1-8-2010 14:30Uhr

LT = 30°
WT = 21,6°
PH = 7,9
O2 = nicht durchgeführt
GH = 10
KH = 8
Nitrit NO2 = <0,1 geht leider nicht genauer mit meinem Sera Test (muss JBL zuerst wieder kaufen)
Nitrat NO3 = ca 30
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, aber auch nicht schlimm da fast keine Fadenalgen zurzeit

Den Koi gehts TipTop füttere auch nicht mehr so stark wie letztes Jahr....*es wird in den nächsten Wochen ein "Neuer" dazukommen. Sicher ein Männchen. Es ist ein 2Jähriger Sanke.* Anscheinend darf nur ein Weibchen im Hause sein Der Eigenbau-Filter funktioniert auch gut....die Reinigung hält sich im Sommer in Grenzen nach der alljährlichen Fadenalgeninvasion im Frühling.
Der vordere Teich im Eingangbereich hat seit 3 Monaten 9 __ Schleierschwanz Goldfische. Der Teich wird nicht mehr als Pflanzenfilter benutzt, ist ein eigenes System. Hier kommt immer in Abständen eine Schlange um __ Frösche zu jagen....die Fische lässt sie aber sein. Vermutlich "riecht" sie diese unterwasser nicht?

Nachfolgend einige aktuelle Bilder des heutigen Tages;


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari 
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören  Ich freue mich das bei dir alles Rund läuft


----------



## toschbaer (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,  



Ich kann Dir jetzt nicht genau sagen: wo ich es gelesen habe, aber in einem ausgewogenem Koiteich sollte das Verhältnis 3 zu 1 sein.
Gerade die mänlichen Koi geben sehr viel Hormone ab,( zur Laichzeit und bei neuen Koi) dabei kann es im Koiteich dazu kommen das die untergeordneten Koi mehr Stress haben.
 Du weißt selbst, was für Weicheier die Koi sind.
Wie würde Mann sich fühlen mit 7 Männer  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (16. Aug. 2010)

*Ein Sanke ist dazugekommen......*

Hallo, 

Es ist soweit!
Ein neuer Koi schwimmt im Teiche......
Ein Sanke Männchen 2 Jahre und 46cm'....der Name wird noch gesucht.


----------



## squidy (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hoi Kari

ui am Nationalfeiertag noch WW getestet 

Schöner Sanke hast du da gekauft  darf ich fragen bei welchem CH-Händler?

Grüäss ussem TG

Remo


----------



## koimen (23. Aug. 2010)

*Eine *Neue* .......*

Hallo...

Es hat sich noch etwas ausserplanmässiges ergeben....
Beim letzten geplanten Sanke kauf habe ich diese vermutliche "Diva" Gin Matsuba entdeckt.  (2Jahre alt und 54cm') Konnte nicht wiederstehen.........

Habe sie heute nochmals genau angesehen und mit nachhause genommen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Sind alle beide sehr schick und von guter Qualität  Der Sanke fehlen aber noch ein paar Gramm auf den Rippen.


----------



## rainthanner (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Sanke: 
Qualitativ sicherlich gut, aber nicht meine Richtung, weil männlich.  

Gin Matsuba: 
Sehr, sehr schöner Fisch. Hast nix falsch gemacht. 
Ich finde Gin Matsuba generell schöne Fische. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (4. Dez. 2010)

*Dezember 2010*

Hallo Mitglieder

Mein Tagebucheintrag vom 4.12.10

Seit dem letzten Eintrag hat sich doch alles mittlerweile beruhigt.....was war so abgelaufen.

Die "Neuankömmlige" hatten mir am anfang Sorgen bereitet. Vorallem die Gin Matsuba Dame "Zicke" mittlerweile getauft.
Nach einer Wurmkur des geamten Teiches hatte ja schon immer diesen darin.......aber später sogar noch mit einer Omnipur "rundumschlag" hatte ich bereits die Zicke langsam aufgegeben.....hatte einige Salzbäder mit Ihr noch gemacht. Ja das wars......Sie ist mir aber trotzdem immer noch am Boden gestanden,,,,,ich wusste einfach nicht mehr weiter. Hatte mit den einschlägig bekannten im Forum per PN gesprochen Fotos und Filmchen gesendet,,,,,auch mit meinen Doc,,,,,,und dem Koiverkäufer meines Vertrauens, Nichts hat schlussendlich einen Erfolg gebracht, Sie steht immer noch für meine Begriffe zu lange am Boden herum.....die anderen männlichen Koi sind auf alle fälle ganz anders im Verhalten.
Danke an alle nochmals hier öfffentlich wo dabei Ihre Unterstützung gebracht hatten.


Nun sind aber doch einige Wochen seitdem vergangen.....das verhalten ist immer noch ähnlich. Nun stehen aber auch die anderen Temperarurbedingt auch zwischendurch am Boden 7.0 WT. Ich heize den Teich.....dafür habe ich beschlossen keine Abdeckung solange wie möglich zu ersterllen. Gefällt mir ja eigentlich rein aus der Ästhetik überhaupt nicht. Habe heute einen Heizstab entfernt da die WT mit 7° zu hoch ist und eher auf 5°-6° fallen darf.
Hoffe meine "Zicke" macht im Frühjahr keine kapriolen.....nun denke ich kann ja sowieso nicht viel passieren.
Ja WW mache ich zurzeit wieder viel regelmässiger......alle 2 Wochen ca. 2-4m3. Nachfolgende Fotos sind während dem WW heute gemacht worden......die Koi kommen dann immer ganz nach oben da das Frischwasser durch die Filterrohre oben eingeblasen wird.....scheinen das jedesmal zu merken. (Frischwasserleitung ist im Keller direkt nun in Filter verlegt seit Heizungsanierung).
Der  "Zorro" Kujaku hat seit diesem Jahr sich am Kopf völlig verändert....wird immer weisser. 


Das wars wieder mal......wünsche allen ein schönen ruhigen Winter......in sachen Teich usw.


----------



## Nonglak (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Sieht wirklich gut aus... Wenn du Probleme mit Algen bekommen solltest ...    ich beantworte gern deine Fragen....


----------



## mr koi (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Schöner Holzboden hoffendlich wird meiner auch so schön:beten


----------



## Koi_Freund (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari !

Ich bin auch gerade beim erweitern meines Teiches,ich hab mir auch so um die 25 000L bis 30 000L vorgestellt !

Nur hab ich ein problem,wie soll jetzt mein filter aussehen??
Was hast du für einen filter verbaut??
Könntest du vieleicht mal ein bild reinstellen??

Und noch was.Ich wäre stoltz wenn mein Teich auch so aussehen könnte wie deiner 
Echt gute arbeit !!


----------



## Christine (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*



Nonglak schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus... Wenn du Probleme mit Algen bekommen solltest ...    ich beantworte gern deine Fragen....



Das kannst Du dann ruhig hier öffentlich tun  - dazu ist ein Forum nämlich da - selbstverständlich unter Ausschluss jeglicher Eigenwerbung 

Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Eugen (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

@Blumenelse

[OT]Die Antwort kenn ich schon. 
"Durch Biotopbesatz,__ Muscheln,__ Schnecken und Fische"
Alles natürlich gekauft in Handewitt.  [/OT]


----------



## koimen (29. Dez. 2010)

*Tagebucheintrag 29.12.10*

Hallo.......Tagebucheintrag 29.12.10

Zuerst zu den Anfragen vom 28.12.10;
- Die Filteranlage kann man auf der ersten und zweiten Seite begutachten usw.....hat Bilder und ist Beschrieben wie gebaut. (einfach durchklicken und sich die Zeit nehmen alles genau zu lesen....)
- Danke für das Lob.....habe auch Freude am Teich etc.. (gibt immer was wo man kritisieren könnte)
- Werbung in eigener Sache ("Nonglak")..... in meinem Tagebuch braucht es wirklich nicht!!!! Habe Algen, aber wenn man genügend Zeit zum lesen hier oder auch bei anderen würde investieren.....merkt man das mit Biotopbesatz hier fehl am Platz ist. Und dann ("Nonglak") erst mit 6 Artikel schon so Auftritt???? Wollte zuerst gar nicht daraufeingehen.....Bitte nicht mehr hier (bei mir) darauf antworten. Danke 

So, wollte eigentlich nur mein Weihnachtsbild einstellen......
Den Koi geht es gut, Zicke schwimmt auch mal rum....aber weiterhin weniger als die Männchen. WT immer zwischen 4,5° - 6° weiterhin keine Abdeckung....gefällt mir viel besser so. Heizung natürlich immer an......WW alle 2 Wochen zirka 2-3m3.....Algen hats aber kein wirkliches Problem für mich!

Wünsche guten Rutsch......und weiterhin Peace

PS; Ich beantworte lieber in PN Anfragen......


----------



## Stoer (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

habe beim stöbern deine Teichfotos gefunden.
Was sind das für Pflanzen links und rechts vom Wasserfall ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/18379&d=1190394761


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Servus

Hier noch ein größeres Foto
 

Leider kann ich die Pflanzen auch nicht bestimmen


----------



## toschbaer (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo,


es sieht aus wie : __ Bachbunge - Bach-__ Ehrenpreis   / Veronica beccabunga


----------



## koimen (9. Jan. 2011)

*Winter 2010/11; Zwischenbilanz im Januar*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch;

Mein Vater sagte mal das sei eine Art von __ Brunnenkresse....keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Wächst in unserem Bächlein auf dem unteren Grundstück, habs von dort geholt. (Alles wo wirklich gut wächst in meinen Teiche ist aus der näheren Umgebung.)


Zwischenbilanz Winter 2010/11:

Dies ist nun mein vierter Winter. Bisher hatte ich immer zugedeckt mit Sagex (Styropor), nicht geheizt und ein wenig gefüttert und wenige WW gemacht.
Das auffälligste jetzt diesen Winter ohne Abdeckung und mit heizen ist; Sie haben bis jetzt noch keine einzige Karpfenpocken bekommen!! Für mich doch eine sehr positive Zwischen_Bilanz in diesem Punkt. Ob es wegen dem Tageslicht oder auf die WW zurückzufüheren ist k.a. Die WT ist ja wie alle Jahre etwa gleich. Das negative wird die Strom- und Wasserrechnung sein. Aber ich denke das die Koi (wenn man schon so ein teures Hobby hat) dies "verdient" haben. Lieber mal einen Koi weniger kaufen...... 
Die Wasserwerte hab ich schon länger nicht mehr überprüft......die Algen wachsen.....ist auf das Frischwasser der regelmässigen WW zurückzuführen nehm ich mal an. Plus durch das Tageslicht wo früher durchs zudecken eher der Wachstum gehemmt wurde. Die Algen stören mich auch überhaupt nicht find, sie eher schön im Winter...vorallem wenn die Sonne scheint gibt es einen schönen Kontrast....wenn den der Frühling losgeht kann ich sie wieder von Hand entfernen....ist bei meiner Techgrösse und Art der Bauweise nicht so ein "grosses" Problem wie bei anderen Koiteichen. WT ist weiterhin zwischen 5° bis 7,5°  je nach Witterung auch.

Die Fotos sind von gestern und heute;


----------



## koimen (20. März 2011)

*Bilanz Winter 2010/11: Frühlingsstart (20.3.2011)*

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch),

Der Winter scheint definitiv überwunden zu sein......WT 11°....hatte letzte ca.8 Wochen keine Heizung in Betrieb. Nun erste mit Regler wieder eingeschaltet auf min. 10° gestellt damit die nächtlichen Schwankungen aufgefangen werden. (Nur bei einem stärkeren Kälteeinbruch werden die anderen zwei bei Bedarf dazugeschaltet).

Den Koi geht es wie in der ersten Zwischenbilanz sehr gut.....werde dies von nun an so machen. Ohne Abdeckung dafür voll heizen bis fast an Weihnachten.....Wasserfall auf minimum runterfahren (wegen Fösche im Pflanzenteich nicht ganz abstellen).  Erste __ Frösche sind ebenfalls scho aktiv seit 2 Wochen!!

Der Algenwachstum ist natürlich stark für die Jahreszeit vermutlich normal,,,,bis die Pflanzen wieder aufhohlen und der Filter auf volle Leistung geht.......höhere WT erforderlich.

Die Koi fressen......fordern....aktiv mehr Futter. Hatte eigentlich immer etwas täglich gefüttert seit Wochen schon.....meistens Sinkfutter. Nun bin ich auf beides übergegangen....Schwimm- und Sinkfutter (nur soviel wie in max. 5 Min. gefressen wird.....dabei bleiben man sieht automatisch wenns genug ist).
Es steht nun auch die grosse Frühlingsreinigung bevor.....den Filter reinige ich seit Wochen aber immer.....Algen verstopfen alles im Vorfilter mit der Zeit. Wasserwechsel wie immer alle 2 Wochen etwa 1,5-3m3. 

(Wassertest; seit Wochen nicht durchgeführt.....)

Allen einen guten Start in den Frühling.....mit hoffentlich wenigen hohen WT_Schwankungen!

PS; Das wichtigste....vielleicht gibt es bald Zuwachs!! Aber nicht was Ihr denkt.....

Fotos sind von heute;


----------



## ichmagkois (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

der teich ist wirklich schön gefällt mir sehr


----------



## koimen (15. Mai 2011)

*Zuwachs erhalten......*

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)

Wie letztes mal bereits mit Vorfreude erwähnt......Ja es hat nochmals ein Mitglied mehr in unserer Familiengemeinschaft gegeben!!! 

Es hat 25Jahre reifen müssen.......aber ich wusste irgendwann ist es soweit.

"Finn mein Hund" ist nun bei uns.

www. little-diamondstar.ch


         

PS; werde aber weiterhin mehr über meinen Koiteich hier schreiben......musste es aber doch loswerden


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Och ein Minibull - wie süß. Hab neulichen einen beim Tierdoc getroffen - absolut entzückende Kerlchen...


----------



## Bibo-30 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

iiiiih, ein mini Bulli....ich liebe Bullis 
die sind so süß, irgendwann hab ich auch einen 

Finn ist ja ein ganz hübscher  da wünsch ich Euch ganz viel Spaß mit dem neuen Familienmitglied


----------



## TorstenR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

@Kari:

Habe nur die erste Forumseite gesehen, aber WOW, so will ich es auch haben nachdem die Kinder da sind und schwimmen können.


----------



## koimen (5. Juni 2011)

*Im Juni 2011*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

Zuerst noch ein Wort zu meinem "Neusten Familienmitglied". Kurz gesagt; die Teiche machen mir weniger Arbeit.........

Aber nun zu den Teichen:

Die Zicke (Gin Matsuba) hat erstmalig vor einer Woche abgelaicht. War schon ziemliche Hektik im Wasser. Mittlerweile hab ich das meiste wo an den Algen hing abgeschöpft wie auch an der Wasserpestatrappe.

Das Wasser ist auch Tiptop mit einer guter Sichttiefe. Vor 3 Wochen sah es doch noch einiges trüber aus. Mittlerweile hat sich die Flora aber entgültig durchgesetzt zusammen mit der Filteranlage. 

*Wasserwerte 5-6-2011 11:00Uhr *(endlich mal wieder gemacht):

LT = 24°
WT = 20.1°
PH = 7,7
O2 = nicht durchgeführt
GH = 11
KH = 10
Nitrit NO2 = <0,01 
Nitrat NO3 = 12.5>irgendwo dazwischen<25
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, nicht schlimm da fast keine Fadenalgen mehr

Den Koi geht es allgemein gut. Kein Scheuern oder sonstwas zu sehen. Die letztjährige Teichbehandlung hat gewirkt. Habe auch kein Koi herausgenommen zum mikroskopieren da ja nicht nötig. 

Es wird dieses Jahr noch ein Koi geben (Ochiba).

*Die Fotos sollen den Rest beschreiben........Viel Spass allen an Ihren Teichen und was drumherum gehört*.


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo  Deine Koi Teich einfach Schön habt ihr Super gemacht :hai Gruss Reiner


----------



## koimen (11. Juli 2011)

*Juli 2011*

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch),

Ja nun ist die schönste Zeit........Fast keine Fadenalgen mehr.....Filter läuft auf maximaler Leistung.....alles hat sich entwickelt...einfach geniessen.....wenn das nur so länger bleiben würde als 3-4Monate!

Hatte nun endlich das Leck entdeckt  .....(nach wirklichem Suchen)..es war beim UVC....habe sie nun mittlerweile entkoppelt....mit dem Unterschied das mich das Wasser irgendwie klarer im Bild dünkt ....werde es bis nach den Ferien mal so lassen. Auch ist ein geklebter Rand-Stein ins Wasser gefallen. Dieser hat zirka ein 20x15cm' Loch aus dem Impermax mitgerissen....hier ist aber kein Wasserverlust....der Beton ist ja mehrfach dicht abgeschlämmt. Wurde beim Bau nur zum Schutz gegen das agressive Verhalten des Zementes appliziert. 

Der Ochiba ist nun bereits hier.....wie auch ein unvorgesehener Sanke ....ja konnte nicht wiederstehen bei der hoffentlichen Sankedame......aber nun ist Schluss >>10Koi schwimmen im Teich ....nun müsste zuerst der Filter oder Teich verbessert werden.

Die Fotos zeigen den aktuellsten Stand! Die hochgestellten Fotos finde ich noch witzig...einfach halb unter Wasser und halb darüber.....

*Grüsse an alle Hobbieteichianer.....mit baldigen Feriengrüssen....*


                                 

PS: Min 16wüchig Finn hinkt etzt grad uf drü Bei umenand :?....sett aber nume e Prellig si, na hoffi mal!


----------



## Ronja (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Und das heißt: der 16monatige Fynn hüpft auf 3 Beinen umher, aber es wird wohl hoffentlich enur eine Prellung sein?

Übrigens, bin heute erst auf Deine Beiträge aufmerksam geworden. Super Teichanlage, wunderschöne Fische und ...Fynn.

Klasse

Viele Grüße

Gaby


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Einfach nur Hammer! Ein Traum ....


----------



## madmax16v (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

hey... sieht RICHTIG toll aus. 
da bekomme ich gleich lust meinen teich noch dieses jahr umzubauen :-D 

deine ufergestaltung gefällt mir mit dem kies sehr gut. 

kannst du skizzieren wie dort die folie liegt?! bzgl. kapillarsperre?! 
und hast du ärger mit deinem rasen?! bei mir wächst der immer wieder "in den kies" rein?!!? 
wie verhinderst du das? oder pflegst du den rand einfach sehr regelmäßig?!

danke und grüße!!


----------



## koimen (26. Juli 2011)

*Rand-/Ufergestaltung....*

Hallo madmax16v,

Danke.... gefällt mir auch meinTeich ....

Zur Ufergestaltung > siehe&lies die ersten 2 Seiten bei mir...(*hat Bilder*)...es ist ein Betonteich (Hauptteich). Heute würde ich den nicht überdeckten Teil des Teichrand nochmals anders gestalten. Letzte 20cm eine Stufe (Übergang Wasser><Terrain), damit die Steine im Wasser stehen und nicht der Impermax aus dem Wasser ragt....ist mein vermutliches Umbauprojekt wenn mal ein wenig vergrössert werden sollte.....

Der Rasen wächst eigentlich fast nicht rein (ausser das "HirsengrasUnkraut")....hatte den Humus abgetragen und ein Vlies ausgelegt...dann ca. 10cm' Rundkies gefüllt.....so hat der Rasen fast keine Chance! und es ist auch leicht auszujäten.....1bis 2mal jährlich.....keine Ahnung das macht meine Frau 

PS; zum Impermax noch kurz was....ist bei mir ok, da dicht geschlämmter Beton. Würde ich wieder anwenden bei gleicher Bauweise beim Umbau/Ausbau....es gibt aber Luftblasen etc.....hatte diverse Mittel einfach nicht eingesetzt (bewusst ignoriert)...mittlerweile ist der Teich bald im fünften Jahr....


----------



## rease (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Bin mehr als begeister ! Das nenn ich Perfektion, einfach erstklassig, dein Beitrag hat mir grad über eine Stunde lesefreude bereitet... Herrlich 

Konnte mir nen bissle was abgucken, aber erstmal Studium beenden und Geld scheffeln *grins*

Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit deiner Anlage


----------



## koimen (13. Aug. 2011)

*Im August 2011*

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

Danke wieder einmal das es EUCH gefällt!! Habe selber auch immer viel Freude an meinem Hobbie.........

Habe mein "Versprechen" nicht eingehalten :__ nase......
Ein "RiesenKoi" für meine Verhältnisse ist noch dazugekommen (65cm' 3,5Jahre Alt)....."Cindy" ein Kohaku...Der Name wegen dem hellen Flecken im "Tanchokreis" o.ä......

Ja aber nun ist entgültig Schluss für dieses Jahr.......meine Frau dreht sonst.....!!

Fotos:
 (zeigen doch mehr her als das geschriebene.....eines noch, meine *"Zicke" *ist mittlerweile eher eine* Mac Donald's *geworden  .....ist doch frappant wie das typische *M* ihr auf der Stirn eingebrannt ist. Müsste nur noch gelb sein dann wär es perfekt)


----------



## koimen (21. Mai 2012)

*Tagebucheintrag 21.5.2012*

Hallo Mitglieder

Der Winter habe ich relativ gut über die Runden gebracht. Die Phase mit den ca 20 sehr kalten Minustagen mindestens jeden 2.Tag ww gemacht (Teich war abgedeckt mit Sagexplatten/ohne Heizung/auch Pflanzenteil mit Luftpolsterfolie und ständigen Wasserlauf).
Ich hatte da auch kurz mal Panik, da der Wasserstand relativ stark sank.....hab bis heute noch nicht wirklich eine Idee was es war??? Nur Vermutungen...

Vor etwa 2Monaten ist mein Zorro verstorben....hatte aber schon letzter Jahr gen Herbst kein gutes Gefühl bei ihm. Er hat seine Farben komplett verloren...vermutlich war es am ehesten ein Organfehler (irgendwas inneres da die restlichen Koi top sind)...am Schluss erlöste ich ihn. Er lag eines Morgens ganz am Grund seitlich gekrümmt....Der Soragoi wich nicht von seiner Seite!!

Nun hab ich mittlerweile 2 neue Koi...diese sind aus einem Nachlass....der Ginrin Karashigoi ist sehr ähnlich meinem früheren "Kleinen"....wir nenne Ihn "Zitrone". Und der Bekko nennen wir "Blanca"....wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es früher allenfalls ein Ginrin Tancho Sanke war. Egal Sie ist mit dieser Grösse für den symbolischen Preis ein wahres Schnäppchen gewesen.....wobei die Dame des Hauses eher auf ein gutes Plätzchen für Ihre Fische gedacht hatte als einen guten Preis zu erzielen. 

Der Teich ist mittlerweile bereits fast eingefahren....die Fadenalgen lassen Ihre Wuchskraft langsam missen.....das wichtigste finde ich ist über alles gesehen immer wieder Frischwasser sogenannte WW durchführen. Dies bringt am meisten für die Fische....ich lass einfach mal laufen (Backofen Timer nehmen sonst kanns mal zu lange werden)

Ein neuer Versuch bin ich wieder einmal am Starten: Seerosen direkt im Koibecken, diesmal aber ca. max. 60-70cm' unter der Wasseroberfläche (letztmals auf 120cm') und besser eingepackt gegen gründeln.....mal sehen.....wäre schon schön.

Viel Erfolg allen Teich-Bauern.....oder die es werden wollen


----------



## koimen (28. Mai 2012)

*Wasser- & Koikontrolle 28.5.2012*

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)
*
Wasser- & Koikontrolle:*
So. 28.5.2012 15:00Uhr

LT = 25°
WT = 19.6°

PH = 8
O2 = nicht durchgeführt
GH = 8
KH = 6
Nitrit NO2 = <0.01 geht nicht genauer mit tetra ( muss unbedingt jbl kaufen!)
Nitrat NO3 = nicht durchgeführt
Ammonium NH4 = nicht durchgeführt
Phospat PO4 = nicht durchgeführt, die Fadenalgen sind massiv zurückgegangen seit 1-2 Wochen.

1. Koi: Doitsu Soragoi (Grauli) 
Länge: 58cm' 
Abstrich Kiemen: Nichts 
Abstrich Haut: Viele Gyro's

2. Koi: Ginrin Karashigoi (Zitrone)
Länge: 47cm'
Abstrich Kiemen: Nicht durchgeführt
Abstrich Haut: Nichts gefunden 
Versucht die Karpfenpocken abzuschaben....aber aufgegeben. Wollte keinen Schaden Verursachen....gehen ja hoffentlich von selbst weg....wie bei Grauli dazumal.

3. Koi: Gin Matsuba (Zicke)
Länge: 58cm'
Abstrich Kiemen: Ein Hautwurm (kein Gyro) hatte vermutet das Sie was hat. Hat immer wieder Luftblasen durch dich Kiemen geblasen.
Abstrich Haut: Nichts gefunden

1. Sofortmassnahme:
Habe alle 3 Koi in einen Salzbad gebadet... (pro 1Liter Teichwasser 17Gramm Jodfreises Salz). Dieses nachdem alle in 60Liter gemeinsam im Becken bereits drin waren dazugegeben. 2 Belüftersteine ebenfalls. 30Minuten belassen unter ständigem nachschauen. Dannach ins Hauptbecken zurück. 
2. Vorgehen: Morgen *KoiDoc* anrufen und nach Behandlung des gesamten Becken nachfragen.....mal sehen (auf alle Fälle keine Panik wie früher)

Die Fotos zeigen die *Vorbereitung* etc. (Das Tuch auf dem OP-Tisch ist natürlich vor jedem darauflegen eines Koi mit Teichwasser gesättigt worden). *Wichtig* ist auf alle Fälle alles vorbereitet zu haben.....Meter, Behandlungsmedis, Fotoapparat etc.damit alles mit der nötigen Ruhe und Routine abläuft (am besten man(n) hat seine Assistentin dabei)


----------



## toschbaer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,
wie immer super Berichte! 

Was mich ein wenig irritiert, ist:

das Salzbad ist für alle 3 Koi, oder richtest Du für jeden ein separates Bad ein?

Wenn Du die Karfenpocke behandelst, bitte nicht versuchen diese abzukratzen, sondern mit Blauspray - andere nehmen auch Eisspray (das habe ich aber noch nicht praktiziert) und danach mit Propolis oder Betaisadonnna- Salbe eintupfen.
Bevor jetzt einer fragt- den ganzen Fisch mit Blauspray einsprühen - nein - ein Loch  von der zu behandelnden Größe in ein Stück Papier schneiden, auf die Karfenpocke halten und dann einsprühen.

Aber besser ist es wie Du schon geschrieben hast: Die Natur heilt es selbst! 

(wenn das Wasser und das Futter in Ordnung sind) 

LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (31. Mai 2012)

*Wasser-& Koikontrolle 28.5.2012*

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)

*Wasser- & Koikontrolle 28.5.2012*

*weiteres Vorgehen; (3Tage später, soeben angewendet)*

Hatte meinen Tierarzr des Vertrauens (per Fon) informiert. Wir haben nun entschieden das gesamte Becken 27'000Liter mit Lopatol500 zu behandeln. Dies killt doch alle Gyrodactylus und hoffentlich auch alle Dactyloyrus.....wobei die das weniger grosse Übel sind. Ich hätte natürlich auch die Koi in ein kleineres Becken umsetzen können damit es günstiger gekommen wäre mit dem Tablettenkauf.....aber der ganze Stress ist mir und den Koi zu umständlich. 

Hatte letzten Herbst Omnipur eingesetzt....Mein FischDoc hat dazu nur gemeint; ist ok für vieles anderes aber bei Würmern reicht dies niemals.

So, hoffe es stabilisiert sich nun alles und es gibt keinen Zuwachs mehr......

Friedhelm; ich hatte alle drei Koi im grossen Becken gleichzeitig im Salzbad.....im ersten Blauen war das Koi-Sleep Mittel.....im zweiten Blauen,,...war einfach Reserve..... zur Karpfenpocken hat ich gar nicht nachgefragt.....bzw. ich lass es so mal sein.....


----------



## koimen (28. Okt. 2012)

*28. Oktober 2012*

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)

Leider ist der Sommer bereits wieder vorüber....dem Teich und den Koi geht alles gut. Die zwischenzeitliche Trübung wurde durch ersetzen von neuen UVC Lampen wieder klar. Die Sichttiefe ist auf die volle Tiefen von 2.80m' wieder gewährleistet.
Der Seerosentest im Haupteich scheint nun zu klappen......musste aber einen "Zaun" um die Pflanze verlegen (Plastikeinkaufstasche den Boden abgetrennt). 
Aus dem vermutlich ursprünglichen Tancho Sanke der bei mir als Ginrin Bekko im Teich eingesetzt wurde.. .. ist nun ein Ginrin Platimun Ogon geworden . 
Beim Ginrin Karashigoi sind alle Karpfenpocken wie erhofft vollständig verschwunden. Ist nun auch sichtlich gewachsen.
Der Teich beim Hauseingang hat sich ebenfalls zu einem richtigen Blickfang gemausert mit all den Pflanzen.
Die grösste Hoffnung hab ich nun in der Erweiterung unseres Küchenumbaus.......habe da gleich der Trommelfilter angekündigt und miteingeplant 

Ja und mein Finn ist mittlerweile erwachsen....ganz ein toller minibulli   der am liebsten auf der Couch bei Frauchen & Herrchen in den Armen liegt.

Grüsse und viel Erfolg beim Überwintern


----------



## Zacky (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hi Kari. 
...sehr schöne Bilder und sehr schöne Koi...


----------



## BMW525v6 (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo Kari,

Ich habe mir gerade mal deinen Teichbau angesehen und habe gelesen das du deinen Teich mit Impermax flüssigfolie gestrichen hast,und wollte mal fragen ob du damit schon probleme gehabt hast oder zufrieden bist.
Ich habe vor mir nächstes Jahr einen mehrkammerfilter zu mauern und ihn mit der Flüssigfolie zu beschichten habe aber schon im Forum mal nachgefragt und da wurde mir gesagt das da blaßen kommen können oder so,ich persönlich Denke ja das da vielleicht fehler beim auftragen gemacht wurden.
Würde mich über eine Antwort von dir freuen da du ja schon erfahrung damit hast.

Gruß Nico


----------



## koimen (3. Nov. 2012)

*Mein Teich ist mit Impermax.......*

.......Hallo Nico.....ja wie schon mehrfach beschrieben ist er mit Impermax abgedichtet. Und ja ich würde es wieder so machen für mich....aber es kommt immer auf die Bauweise an. Hatte es schon mal hier beschrieben.

Bei mir ist das Impermax als Schutz gegen den alkalischen Beton appliziert. Mein Teich wäre auch ohne Impermax dicht....ausser evt. bei den PVC Mauerduchdringungen. Diese habe ich mehrfach mit der Flüssigfolie bestrichen, dann 2 Klemmbriden und nochmals, damit die Koi sich nicht verletzten. 
Blasen hat es bei mir überall  .....aber egal ist nun 6 Jahre schon so. Auch ist mal ein geklebter Stein vom Rand in den Teich gefallen und hat gleich ein Stück aufgerissen.....aber auch egal....nun ist ja der Beton gewässert.
Hatte nur das Verdickungsmittel benützt, der ganze Rest nicht......eben wie gesagt ist bei meiner Bauweise nur als Schutz wegen der Alkalität bestrichen.....hatte auch über spezielle Wasserfarben nachgedacht aber dieses Impermax war und ist mir immer noch sympatisch....werde ich sicher wieder benützen, bei einer allfälligen Erweiterung. Ist ja schon fast ideal.....egal wie man mit Beton baut....ob schöne Flächen Rundungen Erhebungen....die Schutzschicht muss man ja nur noch aufpinseln und es geht vorallem zackzack...fertig

Siehe die Unterwasserbilder auf den diversen Seiten .......die Wände wimmeln mit Blasen grosse kleine.....die Koi haben da richtige "Stossdämpfer"


----------



## koimen (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/102

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/48

hier in diesen beiden hat es je ein Bild wo die Blasen gut zu erkennen sind, aber wie bereits gesagt, ich kann mit diesen gut leben. Da Wasserdichter-Betonteich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7


----------



## BMW525v6 (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Gruß Nico


----------



## koimen (30. Juni 2013)

*Bericht Juni 2013*

Hallo Mitglieder / mein Koitagebuch

Mein Teich hatte mit diesem Winter mit seiner aussergewöhnliche Länge (bis April kalt/nass) keine Probleme. Sogar die Fadenalgen waren dieses Frühjahr nie in der gewohnten Stärke gewachsen.....liegt vermutlich am langen schlechten Wetter.

Die Bilder zeigen mehr als Worte....

   

   

   


Alles gute weiterhin allen Koi- und Teichfans

Koimen


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Der sanke auf bikd 2 ist wie gemalt . . .ein wunderschönes tier.

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Schöner Teich und auch schöne Koi

den vom ersten Bild finde ich am schönsten


----------



## koimen (11. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Mitglieder.
Es hat uns wieder.....die Schaufeln 
Grüsse Kari

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser Koiteich ist nun auch fertig*

Vergrößerung?


----------



## koimen (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)

Es hat sich so einiges verändert......Haus umgebaut inkl. neue Küche (meine Frau hat da auch mal was für ihre Freude )....plus Koi-Teich ganz aktuell die Filtertechnik Highend eingekauft....leider noch nicht eingebaut. Nach langem hin und her wie was.....warum wieso......gibt es das aktuellste Modell den
*Smartpond Endlosbandfilter 2012 500 G/S*. Die Biomedien hatte ich letzten Sommer bereits in den Eigenbaufilter zum einfahren reingeschmissen.
Und es hat noch 2 Koi dazugegeben Sie schwimmen bis es die Temperaturen usw. zulassen bei meinem "Neuen" Koihändler des Vertrauens. Ich hatte zu Beginn beim Projekt Koiteich einmal gesagt immer beim gleichen Händler einzukaufen....... Mittlerweile schwimmen ja auch 2Koi aus privaten Hause bei mir (Blanca und Citro), sind aber zu meiner Verteidigung ursprünglich auch aus Klingnau.
Und mein Koiberater des Vertrauen Reto hat das Haus nach Schinznach gewechselt----hatte ja da auch schon selber vorher mehrfach reingeschaut. Und die haben sich seit Beginn extrem entwickelt in allen belangen in Sachen Koi. Der Inhaber Roger Wyss ist mit Herzblut dahinter und auch ein sehr fairer Händler bei den Preisen plus hat mich sehr gut und ehrlich beraten.
   
 

So wünsche allen einen guten Start mit schwankungsfreien WT im Frühling.......wenn nur schon 20° im Teich wären

PS, uff bin wieder Anfänger mit dem Bild hochladen (seit neue Forumseite)........hoffe nun sieht man meine 2 Prachtskerle (hoffentlich Weibchen).


----------



## koimen (20. März 2014)

Hallo mein Tagebuch / Mitleser

Ein gern gerufenes Zitat unseres beliebten Ex-Bundesrates Adolf Ogi; *«Freude herrscht»*!!!











Mein Traumfilter ist auf dem Grundstück


----------



## wusi (21. März 2014)

Hallo!

Gratuliere! Schönes Teil!! 

Eine kleine Einbau-Doku würde mich auch interessieren, wenn es dann soweit ist!

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall mit deinem neuen EBF!

LG


----------



## koimen (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Interessierte und mein Tagebuch

Uff bin älter geworden.......als ich vor 8Jahren das alles baute kam mir das nicht so streng vor....oder bin ich vergesslicher geworden 

Hatte dieses Wochenende endlich den alten Filter ausgebaut (wusste schon warum ich dies vormirherschob)....eine elender nimmerfertig werdender Tag war das!!!
War mir gar nicht bewusst was ich da alles verbaut hatte....nun hat mein Teich auf einen Schlag etwa 3000Liter weniger Wasser im Gesamtvolumen wegen dem alten Filterausbau. Ab der Brühe (Bodensatz) im letzten Tank bin ich schon fast ein wenig erschrocken. Was da die Mikrobiologie alles für einen Abfall produzierte . Der mittlere hatte fast keinen bei den Bürsten.
Eine Überraschung hatte der letzte Tank auch noch gehabt >> 2 Koi sind da hervorgeschwommen ca 10cm' << vermutlich vom letzten ablaichen  können aber auch schon älter sein. Aber, dass sie überhaupt überlebten in dieser Dunkelheit usw. grenzt für mich schon an ein kleines Wunder. Haben auch fast keine Farbe.....im neuen Filter passiert dies sicher nicht mehr.

Der EBF ist gleichentags nun provisorisch gesetzt und in Betrieb genommen worden. Damit die Filtermedien nicht zugrunde gehen. Diese hatte ich in einen anderen Filter kurzfristig eingesetzt, bzw. auch einfach mit Teichwasser gespühlt.

Hier die ersten Bilder meines Filterumbaus.

PS: Und in den Teich tauchen gehen.....ohne Leiter wäre ich ertrunken  brutale 14°!


----------



## Justus1 (29. Apr. 2014)

finde ich super, dass du deinen Fischen Spitznamen gibst. Bei vielen ist der Fisch nicht so liebevoll aufgehoben. Ich habe auch  6 Fische im Teich und ich gehe mit ihnen wie mit einem Hund um...


----------



## koimen (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder  / Tagebuch

Mein erster Erfahrungsbericht seit dem EBF Einbau.

Das wichtigste, es ist enorm was da an sichtbaren Schmutz (Fadenalgen/Blätter/Futterreste/Fischkot/Feinschmutz/usw.) immer sogleich vom Band ausgetragen wird. Hier habe ich nun doch für mich den Luxus gewonnen die fast tägliche Reinigungsarbeit nicht mehr zu haben den Vorfilter zu reinigen. Ist dadurch sicher auch für meine Koi ein Gewinn an besserer Haltungsbedingungen, wenn der "Cheffe" des Teiches es mal nicht so genau nahm mit reinigen.
Bis jetzt musste ich einmal im Auffangbecken bei den Düsen, ein Klumpen Fadenalgen entfernen, das war das „strengste“ seit Dato Inbetriebnahme!












Habe nun gerade einen Wassertest durchgeführt (PONDLAB 200);

29.Mai 2014 Zeit 12:30
Temp. 19,2 Grad
PH = 7
GH = 12 im Teich  (Heisses Leitungswasser  14 GH)
KH = 10
Ammoniak NH3/NH4 = 0
Nitrit N02 = 0
Nitrat NO3 >5mg/l
PO4 nicht durchgeführt
O2 nicht durchgeführt

Die Werte sind alle im grünen Bereich. Hatte auch nicht unbedingt etwas anderes erwartet.


Der Smartpond EBF läuft nun seit einigen Wochen. Fadenalgen hats trotzdem, auch ist die Sichtiefe noch nicht bis auf 2.80m` da.
Nach der Umstellung vom alten Filter auf EBF hatte zusätzlich mit einem biologischen Produkt aus Milchsäurebakterien usw. das Wasser und Filter zusätzlich angeimpft. Das neue Filtermaterial (Kaldnes 17mm) hatte ich aber bereits letztes Jahr im alten Filter zum animpfen dazugetan. Inwieweit nun die biologischen Bakkies und Enzyme den neuen Filter unterstützen kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen.
Was ich sagen kann ist; den Koi hats sichtlich gutgetan. Leider hatte ich keinen Wassertest vor der Zugabe der Produkte gemacht. Egal es funzt zur Zeit tiptope…..und diese Produkte werden weiterhin eingemischt.






Meine zwei Neuen Koi haben sich gut zum Rest der „Familie“ eingegliedert. Beide sind zurzeit noch Namenlose…werden aber sicher noch getauft. Der  Ginrin Benigoi ist nun mein Riese im Teich und legt hoffentlich noch einige viele cm‘ zu. Beim Doitsu Showa bin ich einfach von der speziellen Farbverteilung erfreut und natürlich legt er/sie noch in allem zu.









Wünsche allen weiterhin viel Spass mit Koi und Teich


----------



## paulo (4. Juni 2014)

Ein wirklich toller Bericht, sehr ausführlich und super zu lesen, weiter so


----------



## muh.gp (4. Juni 2014)

Der Showa ist Hammer! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koimen (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder (Tagebuch)

Danke allen, dass Ihr auch wie ich es toll findet.
Habe auch sehr grosse Freude mit meinem Teich und meinen Koi.

Nach dem Umbau auf EBF hat es nun doch eine sehr sehr grosse Erleichtung gebracht mit dem nicht ständigen Reinigen des Vorfilters. Habe nun viel mehr Zeit mich mit dem Geniessen zu verbringen.
Es hatte doch zuerst eine kurze Schreckenszeit gegeben. Die Umstellung mit diverse leichten Fehleinschätzungen, plus zwei neue Koi hätten auch bei mir schnell zu einem "Desaster" führen können. Habe dies in einem *separaten Thread* ausführlich gelistet *(Fisch allg. Krankheiten/Parasiten). *Nun sind zwei Wochen vergangen und ich denke das schlimmste ist überstanden.

Ich mache jeden dritten/vierten Tag zurzeit einen leichten TWW. WW sind i.O. Die Fadenalgen sind mittlerweile sozusagen verschwunden. Die schönste Zeit am Teich hat definitiv begonnen.....einfach entspannendes zuschauen und vor sich her träumen.....mit einem Bierchen 

Zusätzlich ein Video (aufgenommen mit Panasonic DMC-FZ200).






   

   

   

   
Wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## koimen (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

Aktuell wieder mal ein Wassertest durchgeführt (PONDLAB 200);

3.August 2014 Zeit 13:45
Temp. 21,5 Grad (Wetterlage, leicht bewölkt bis Regen)
PH = zw. 7 bis 8
GH = 10 im Teich > am 29.Mai war dieser bei 12GH * (Heisses Leitungswasser jetzt 4 GH)*
KH = 10
Ammoniak NH3/NH4 = 0
Nitrit N02 = 0
Nitrat NO3 > ca. 15mg/l
PO4 nicht durchgeführt
O2 nicht durchgeführt

Das interessanteste ist wie sich der GH leicht verändert seit nun die* Enthärtungsanlage* im Haus eigebaut ist (früher war dar Leitungswasser GH 14 jetzt GH 4). Ist auch beim Duschen usw. fühlbar wie auch bemerkbar durch weniger Kalkreinigen. Mal sehen wie sich das weiter auf das Teichwasser auswirkt....

Sonst ist alles "wieder" im grünen Bereich. Die Koi verhalten sich normal. Es wird in diesem Monat noch einen Abstrichtestwochenende geben um allfällige __ Würmer zu sichten und allenfalls zu behandeln.

 
    

Grüsse aus dem Oberen Zürichsee


----------



## Michael H (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Sehr schönen Teich haste da 

Hät da mal eine Frage zu deiner Schütte . 

Wieviel Wasser läuft den da so drüber ...?
Wie breit ist die Schütte ...?
Wie tief fällt das Wasser in den Teich ...?

Da ich ja auch eine im Bau hab , intressiert mich auch der Geräuschpegel der Schütte . Im Video ist das Plätschern ja zu hören . Wird das Nervig mit der Zeit oder ist es eher angenehm ...?


----------



## koimen (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder /Tagebuch

Nachstehend sind die Antworten die ich Michael bereis in einer Unterhaltung direkt geschrieben hatte.
Grüezi Michael
Danke, dass Dir mein Teich gefällt. Habe auch grosse Freude an diesem....nun noch mehr nach dem Umbau des Hauses!
Zu Deinen Fragen;
Hät da mal eine Frage zu deiner Schütte . = kleiner Wasserfall 
Wieviel Wasser läuft den da so drüber ...? > es ist eine 3500Liter/Stunde Pumpe angehängt, aber es hat eine 20m' (D=50mm Verrohrung) Leitung bis zum Pflanzenteich. Ich schätze mal 1500 bis 2500Liter pro Stunde maximal.
Wie breit ist die Schütte ...? > Breite 25cm'
Wie tief fällt das Wasser in den Teich ...? > Fallhöhe je nach Wasserstand 26 bis ca 33 cm' (würde ich heute eher bei Neubau tiefer halten (ca.15-20cm'), dadurch bleibt der Wasserstrahl eher breiter usw. auch kann man die Wassermenge noch kleiner machen bevor der Strahl auf die ganze Breite zusammenfällt.
*Geräuschpegel *so wie im Video unmittelbar daneben. Hinter den verschlossenen Fenster auch noch leicht hörbar.....aber es ist für uns alle ein sehr beruhigendes Geräusch und wird überhaupt nie als nervend "angehört". Im Winter wird wegen dem auskühlen des Hauptteiches der Wasserfall (Pumpenbetrieb) auf ein minimum reduziert.....so das der Pflanzenteich nicht gefriert....hatten mal ca. 20 tote __ Frösche als durchgefroren  Die nächsten Nachbarn sind ca. 15m' Luftlinie entfernt. (Meine Eltern ausgenommen ca. 8m').
Im Sommer bringt der Wasserfall zusätzlichen Lufteintrag......auch schwimmen die Koi gerne dadurch oder halten sich manchmal dort auf. 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz 
Kari
PS werde im nächsten Thread in "meinem Koi-Teich" diese Infos an Dich ebenfalls einbeziehen beim Hautabstrichtest.....

So und nun zu meinem weiteren Eintrag;

Nachfolgender GH Wert ist vom 3. Aug. 2014
GH = 10 im Teich > am 29.Mai war dieser bei 12GH * (Heisses Leitungswasser jetzt 4 GH)*
*Jetzt aktuell 14.09.14 ist der GH = 8, also wieder um 2 Werte gesunken durch die Enthärtungsanlage nehm ich mal an.*

*Neu *hab ich durch den Wasserverlust der durch Spülvorgang des neuen EBF erfolgt, eine automatische Wasser-Steuerung eingebaut.
Sehr simpel......einfach eine Zeitschaltuhr mit Öff-/Schliessventil ans Wasser gehängt. Diese läuft momentan jeden 2ten Tag 20 Minuten. Dadurch wird der gefallene Wasserstand wieder aufs Maximum angehoben und zusätzlich auch Frischwasser eingespiesen. Jetzt muss ich nix mehr machen ausser Beobachten und Koi füttern 
Der weiter angesprochene Hautabstrichtest im vorgehnden Thread ist nicht durchgeführt......meine Koi verhalten sich absolut normal. Mal sehen.......
Die *Sichttiefe* hat sich nun in den letzten 2-3 Wochen merklich sehr stark verbessert. Ich nehme an das der EBF mit seinen Biomedien nun langsam eingefahren ist....obwohl ich ja die Biomedien bereits im alten Filter einsetzte im Vorjahr, vermute ich, dass es doch eine gewisse Einfahrzeit braucht mit so einem Umbau. 

   

   

   

 

Fotos:
Es hat eine kleine Überraschung. Zorro II  ich nehm mal an, dass dieser Nachkömmling ein direkter Nachwuchs vom März 2012 verstorbenen Zorro (Kujaku-Männchen) ist. Zorro II sieht ihm ja doch sehr ähnlich. Habe Zorro II auch erst im letzten Jahr im oberen Teich entdeckt beim jäten der Pflanzen......wie die Natur doch so Überraschungen mit sich bringt. Es schwimmen auch noch 2 weitere Nachkömmlinge im Hauptteich. Der erste hatte ich beim Umbau aus dem alten Filter gefunden (waren zuerst 2, wobei der eine gestorben ist? Ohne irgendwas ersichtliches zu sehen. Evt. der Schock aus der extremen Dunkelheit der Filterkammer....k.a.) Der dritte Nachkömmling ist ein Ginrin Kohaku....stammt aus dem Nachwuchs vom 2013.....

Grüsse aus der herbstlichen Schweiz


----------



## PeterW (14. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kari,

tolle Bilder, und dein Wasser von der Sichttiefe ist ja super, Respekt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## koimen (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Mitglieder / Tagebuch

Es "herbschtlet"....die Blätter fallen bereits seit Wochen. Kein Wunder hatten wir ja einen sehr milden "Winter"....ääh Sommer dieses Jahr.

12.Oktober 2014 Zeit um 13:00 Uhr
W.Temp. 18 Grad (Wetterlage, leicht bewölkt bis Sonnig bei 21°)
Wassertest mit Pondlab 200
PH = eher 7 als 8 
GH = 6  
KH = 9
Ammoniak NH3/NH4 = 0
Nitrit N02 = 0 
Nitrat NO3 = 10

Den Koi geht es Tiptop. Keine sichtbaren Veränderungen, kein auffälliges Scheuern usw. Bei entdecken von möglichen Futterlieferanten sprich Zweibeiner kommen alle Koi immer sofort sofort an den Beckenrand zum "betteln" nach Futter.
Der EBF scheint nun eingefahren zu sein. Die Sichttiefe hat sich nochmals verbessert. Warte jetzt schon gespannt darauf wie sich der EBF im Frühjahr 2015 bewährt bei der ersten Algenblüte.....oder was da auch immer "neu" zu Erwarten ist?
Habe die zwei Mittelchen zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität und Stärkung des Immunsystems der Koi seit mehreren Wochen wieder im Einsatz. Soweit ich Beurteilen kann ist dies eher subjektiv zu verstehen. Das Verhalten der Koi zeugt darauf es ist alles OK. Ob sie nun "Happy" sind können Sie mir ja nicht blubbern hehehe. Das Wasser bzw. die kontrollierten Werte sind ebenfalls in Ordnung. Ich werde die zwei 100% biologischen Mittel weiterhin einsetzen. Bei meiner Wassermenge hält sich der Preis der Mittel in einem für mich erträglichen Rahmen. Kann erst nach längerem Einsatz für eine eventuelle objektive Aussage gerade stehen.
Einen Hautabstrich werde ich nun nicht durchführen. Meine Koi machen nicht den Eindruck, dass es mir einen aufzwingt wie auch schon in vorangegangenen Jahren.
Habe nun auch noch für den Winter mich für PE-Bälle als Isolierschicht entschieden. Die auch schon angewendeten "Sagex" Platten gefallen mir aus der ästhetischen Sichtweise überhaupt nicht. Nun wird ja erstmalig ein Winter fällig, an dem wir sehr nahe am Teich sind, nach dem Umbau der Wohnküche.....dies ergibt günstigstenfalls weitere Vorteile für den Koiteich.
Ach ja......ich denke laut über einen Kauf eines Schmetterlings-Koi nach.....hat aber noch Zeit. Werde mich über diese Koiart zuerst noch um einiges schlauer machen müssen. Gefallen tun sie mir aber. Habe bei einem Koihändler diese nun erstmalig live gesehen. Auch wenn es nie "Riesen" werden haben sie für mich eine sehr spezielle Ausstrahlung.

Zu den Bildern:
Das erste ist vom Flachdach herunter als Obenansicht gemacht. Die weiteren sind einige Impressionen der momentan Stimmungen am Teich.

 

   

   

   

   

 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Herbst mit weiterhin angenehmen Temperaturen


----------



## muh.gp (12. Okt. 2014)

Echt mega tolle Fische !

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (12. Okt. 2014)

Sehr schöne Anlage
Bine


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi

sehr sehr schöner, moderener Teich und tolle Fische!!
Da kann man wirklich neidisch werden


----------



## Andyzx12r (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

schöner Teich tolle Tiere, alle Achtung.

Ich muss jetzt noch mal fragen: Warum wurden die Seitenwände mit Beton ausgestrichen?
Kamm danach noch Folie drauf oder ist das Sperrbeton?


----------



## koimen (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch)

7. Juni 2015
Die schönste Zeit hat im Koihobby begonnen.

Algenblüte ist vorüber. Hierzu kann ich nun mit Freude sagen der EBF hat den Algenwuchs auf ein bescheidenes Minimum vermindert. Keine Meterlangen Fadenalgen an Wänden und am Bodengrund diese "liegenden Teppiche". Es hatte lediglich am obersten Rand ein ca. 5cm breites Band gegeben mit ca. bis stellenweise 60cm langen Fäden. Hatte auch nie diese entfernt mit dem Algendreher wie sonst alle Jahre. Der Filter reinigte alles abgestorbene Material immer sogleich ab. Einzig im Auffangbecken des rausgespülten Schmutzes muss ich noch eine bessere Lösung zum Entsorgen mit der Zeit ermitteln.

Die Wasserwerte habe ich bis anhin nicht geprüft im 2015. Es gibt aber auch keinen Grund dafür. Der Wasserwechsel durch die Reinigung des EBF ist im Frühling auf die doppelte Menge angestiegen. (Alle Tage einmal 20Minuten Wasser anstatt alle 2 Tage mit der eingebauten Automatik). Hatte bei WT 12° mit den biologischen Produkten von (….) gestartet und kann nichts Negatives sagen dazu. Meine Koi scheinen „Happy“ zu sein.

3 Neuzugänge hats gegeben. 2 Yamazaki Gin Rin Platinum Butterfly Koi und 1 metallisch wirkender Doitsu „weis noch nicht was“. Hatte mir vor dem Kauf, lange Gedanken über die Butterfly Koi gemacht. Mir persönlich gefallen die langen metallisch wirkenden Flossen super, wie auch bei den „normalen“ Koi ich eher zu den metallisch wirkenden Koi oder mit viel Ginrin neige. Vor der Anschaffung war mir wichtig herauszufinden ob es auch eine gute Qualität dieser Besonderheit gibt. Schlussendlich findet man in Europa den Namen Yamazaki. Die Butterfly oder Longfin Koi haben in Europa immer noch ein Schattendasein. In der USA zb. sind diese Koiart sehr beliebt. Beim googeln kommen sehr oft HP von der Händler in der USA vor. Auch sind meiner Meinung nach, doch auch eher zu viele negative Äusserungen in Foren im Umlauf. Ohne sich darüber genügend Informiert zu haben. Sage nur so viel dazu, auch die „normalen“ Koi sind aus einer "Zucht" und es kommen aus einem „Wurf“ nur sehr wenige in den Verkauf.
Nun schwimmen meine 3 Neuen bereits im Hauptbecken. Hatte diese am 25.4.2015 in ein Quarantänebecken mit einem kleinen Koi aus dem Hauptteich zusammengeführt. Das Q-Becken vorgängig mit dem biologischen Mittel in einer hohen Dosierung an geimpft. Die WT von 18° nach dem einsetzen der Koi auf 24° langsam erhöht ……..und alles funzte tiptop. Kein Problem nichts. Die neuen Koi hatten bereits beim deutschen Händler der diese nach Europa einführte eine Quarantäne durchgeführt, bevor sie zu meinem Schweizerhändler der diese Koiart verkauft. Da ich mich aber auf keine Tests mit meinem alten Koibestand einlassen wollte wurde eine nochmalige Quarantäne vom 25. 4 bis 2.6.2015 durchgeführt. Es war ja auch mit diesen kleinen Koi auch um einiges einfacher durchzuführen vom Equipment als wenn ich grosse Koi kaufe.
Durch die tägliche Fütterung im Q-Becken sind die Neuen sogar richtig schnell gewachsen! Beim Umsetzen setzte ich nun die Fütterung 4 Tage vorher aus in beiden Becken wie auch nachher für 4 Tage. Heute Sonntag gab’s zum ersten Mal Futter.

Zu den Bildern. Es sieht alles so weit wie alle Jahre aus.

Quarantänebecken
 
            

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer.
Viel Spass und gfreuts us de Schwiiz.
Kari

PS: Bemerkung: Die Anfrage zu den Teichwände usw. hatte ich damals direkt beantwortet. Ist auch in meinem ersten Thread beschrieben mit was für Material ich damals baute.


----------



## Kamilah (8. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn! Tolle Fische, phantastische Anlage, aber......
... am besten gefällt mir persönlich ja der Bullizeihund 
Ein Mini? Was sagt er/sie zu den Koi? Unsere interessiert sich gar nicht für den Teich, viel zu naß


----------



## koimen (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch)

17. Juni 2017

Die schönste Zeit ist wieder da.....Sommer.

Was hat sich so ereignet seit meinem letzten Eintrag....

Wasserwerte.....ja haben wir auch....keine Ahnung schaue seit längerem nicht mehr. UVC Lampen sind seit 1einhalb Jahren ausser Betrieb.
Mittlerweile lasse ich täglich für ca. 20 Minuten Frischwasser ein (automatisch).


Leider ist Woodi im Juli 2016 gestorben. Hatte irgendeinen innerlichen Infekt. Hatte alles versucht mit Antibiotika Salzbäder usw. (in separates Becken gehältert, auf gesalzen usw. mit kleinen Koi damit nicht alleine). Schade Schade mein je grösster „Jumbo“-Koi….

Allen anderen geht es tiptop…..kein Scheuern nix

Der Smart Pond-Endlosbandfilter macht seine Dienste seit Kauf ohne je einen Aussetzer. Ca. 4mal im Jahr reinige ich mit einem Hochdruckreiniger das Band. Meiner ist aus der 2. oder 3. Generation….habe mal gegoogelt…..phuu hoffe habe nie solche Probleme wo teils beschrieben werden. Einfach nie mehr bewegen wenn er mal 1 …2 Jahre gelaufen ist….

Ein neuer Koi hat es im Juli 2016 gegeben (Doitsu Kujaku w.)……hatte diesen immer auf dem Kicker auf einer Koi-Site. Auf einmal war er in der Auktion…..hatte zugeschlagen….und weil wir gerade in „France“ in der Ferien waren, habe ich ihr den Name „Mademoiselle“ gegeben.

Auffahrt 2017 haben wir unsere Marke Eigenbau Betonsitzbank fertiggestellt. Wollte zuerst eine Sandsteinbank….aber nach dem einholen einer Preisofferte ist der gelernte Maurer in mir wieder zum Vorschein gekommen…….Materialkosten 210.-CHF. (ohne Kissen).
Eine weisse regendichte Sommerblache ist ebenfalls neu darüber gespannt.

Ja das ist so rundum den Teich geschehen in den letzten 2 Jahren. Ich habe nach wie vor sehr viel Freude an meinem Koiteich. Sind doch nun bereits 10 Jahre seit dem Bau bzw. Start vergangen.

Das schwierigste für mich ist in sich zurückhalten von kaufen von „Neuen“ Koi. Tägliches besichtigen des Teiches und der Koi und ich merke ziemlich schnell wenn etwas nicht stimmt…..sei mal am Bodenrohr ein leichte Verstopfung wegen eines querliegenden abgesoffenen Thermometer oder die tägliche Wassereinlaufautomatisierung fällt aus….tägliches Beobachten und dann ist die Reaktionszeit relativ kurz fürs eingreifen. Ich benütze nun seit 3Jahren 2 "Mittelchen" auf biologischer Basis. (gefriergetrocknete Mikro-Bakterien in Pulverform) kostet auf meine Teichgrösse 170.-CHF im Jahr....
Das ganze Equipment mit Wasserwerten usw. funzt wie von fast alleine seit dem Kauf des Endlosbandfilters……das wichtigste ist Frischwasser Frischwasser Frischwasser und nicht zu übermässig füttern.


Geniesst den Sommer 2017 viel Spass mit Euren Teichen
de Kari us de schwiiz

Medium 32102 anzeigenMedium 32103 anzeigenMedium 32104 anzeigenMedium 32105 anzeigenMedium 32101 anzeigenMedium 32091 anzeigenMedium 32092 anzeigenMedium 32096 anzeigenMedium 32094 anzeigenMedium 32093 anzeigenMedium 32098 anzeigenMedium 32099 anzeigenMedium 32106 anzeigen


----------



## koimen (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch)

5. Mai 2018

In etwa kann ich das selbe schreiben wie seit meinem letzten Eintrag....

Die grösste Veränderung für den Teich ist mein Rieselfiltereigenbau. Ist sicher keine "schönheit" in der Bauweise. Aber in meinem Koischuppen muss ich ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen   Die günstige Bauweise und maximale effizient stand im Vordergrund. Er funktioniert bis dato technisch tadellos.... einer Algenblüte bin ich weit entfernt. Auch musste er irgendwie platzsparend an diese Wandseite gebaut werden.

Bei den Koi ist leider leider mein Koi der ersten Stunde "Grauli" in den Fischhimmel gewandert. Er hatte im 2017 auf einmal über Monate ein immer grösser werdender Bauch bekommen bzw. irgendwann hat es ihm den Schwanzstiel so richtig nach oben gedrückt....sah absolut nicht mehr gut aus wie mein Grauli dahingeschwommen ist. Ich musste meinen zutraulichsten Koi schweren Herzens leider erlösen.....(siehe frühere Bilder..hatte ihn sogar aus dem Teich heben können, ohne mit Netz einfangen..einfach von Hand).
2 neue Koi hats im 2017 auch doch noch gegeben.... Strumbel 1 und Strumbel 2 (Namen nach der Blutlinie sogleich übernommen). Es sind klassische Gosanke. Beide sind männliche Koi und gefallen mir von der Farbgebung sehr. 

Beim Teich selber steht eine Anpassung an beim Wasserfall. Im Winter sind links einige Steine runtergefallen.... ich werde hier es mit einem grösseren Stein versuchen dies auch mal für mich ein wenig zu verschönern... die kleinen passten mir schon lange nicht mehr so wie es war.

Zu den Wasserwerten....phuuu habe seit langem langem nicht mehr geschaut. Der Teich funzt für sich gut. Wasser wird täglich eingelassen ....für mich das wichtigste finde ich nach all den Jahren. Kann aber hier auch niemandem anraten das wie ich ähnlich zu betreiben....weil jeder für sich ein eigenes Biosystem erstellt und gebaut hat. Ich bin auch irgendwie damit "gewachsen" mit dem ganzen Equipement.....ja und Stromkosten habe ich auch noch. 

Was gibt es noch......habe gesagt dieses Jahr wirklich keinen Koi anzuschaffen....die Holzterrasse Südseitig muss zwingend erneuert werden....

Wünsche allen Koi- und Teichbesitzern weiterhin viel Erfolg und Freude an einem interessanten Hobbie.


----------



## toschbaer (6. Mai 2018)

hallo Koi bruder-
sieht gut aus!!


----------



## koimen (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch)

wow ich melde mich ein zweites mal im 2018.....was ist den da  mit mir los?

Wir haben gearbeitet diese Wochenende... die Holzterrasse wurde, wie bereits gesagt, erneuert. Wir sind so was von K.O. werden auch nicht mehr jünger.... aber als ehemalige Handwerker lässt man(n) wie auch Frau der Stolz es nicht zu es andersweitig zu vergeben....."so lange die Beine noch tragen".
Materialkosten ca. 300.-CHF. und total 30 Stunden Frau-/Mannstunden (Entsorgung nicht eingerechnet....liegt noch auf Grundstück).
Der alte Belag war insgesamt etwa 18jährig....er war früher vor der Terrasse ohne Teich und wurde einfach zurecht gestutzt nach dem Teichbau. Hoffe dieser hält nun bis zu meiner Pensionierung hehehehehehe
Ich finde es sieht zu "Neu" nun aus ....meiner Frau gefällt es so....zum Glück dunkelt das Holz mit der Zeit ja auf seine normale Verwitterungsfarbe..

Die heruntergefallenen Steine beim Wasserfall habe ich spontan einfach mit einer Wurzel von meiner Aquaristikzeit kaschiert.....mal sehen finde schon noch was...
  Abbrucharbeiten
 Neue Unterkonstruktion
  Fast fertig
  Geschafft
  Wasserfall mit Holz


----------



## koimen (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo Mitglieder (Mein Tagebuch)

Hoppla…. Hatte mich letztes Jahr 2019 mit keinem Eintrag gemeldet.

Was hat sich verändert? Eigentlich nichts. 

Und ich habe seit 2 Jahren keinen Koi mehr gekauft. Das ist an und für sich das Beste. Die Lust ein besonderes Exemplar zu ergattern ist natürlich immer latent vorhanden. Aber schlussendlich obsiegt mittlerweile die Vernunft. 

Der zusätzliche Rieselfilter hat sich bewährt. Habe fast keinen Faden-Algenwachstum. Und die Reinigung hält sich mit etwa drei bis vier Mal pro Jahr im Rahmen. Der Endlos Bandfilter der Marke Smart Pond ist nun in der 7. Saison. Er läuft und läuft und läuft…. hoffentlich ewig so weiter. Keine extra Service-Wartungsarbeiten bis anhin am Filter gemacht. Nur das was der Filter ausbringt ist aus der separaten Tonne zu entsorgen, das wars…. Und das Endlosband mit dem Kärcher zirka 4mal abspritzen. Hoffentlich bleibt es noch lange so. Die UVC-Lampen sind seit Jahren ausser Betrieb mittlerweile.

Bei den Pflanzen hat sich das durchgesetzt wo sowieso in unserer Region ebenfalls wächst.

Meinen Koi geht es ersichtlich gut. Sie sind Fressmaschinen, wenn ich sie füttere…. Aber hier ist es besser etwas weniger ist besser für die Gesundheit. Wie auch der täglich automatisierte Frischwassereinlauf bringt der Gesundheit für die Koi meines Erachtens viel. (Dies ist für mein Equipment und Bauweise so seit Jahren nun eingespielt / muss bei anderen nicht unbedingt gleich funktionieren). Die letzten Winter habe ich ausser dem kleinen Wasserfall reduzieren überhaupt nichts gemacht. Waren ja auch keine Winter mehr…. Temperaturmässig wurde es nie wirklich kalt mit extremen Minustemp.

Unser Gartensitzplatz mit Koiteich ist nach wie vor ein vorzüglicher Ort um sich zu verweilen und entspannen. Vor allem jetzt wo wir diese ausserordentlichen Massnahmen wegen dem Coronavirus umzusetzen gezwungen sind ist es ein wunderbarer Rückzugsort der von unserer gesamten Familie gerne genutzt wird. Über 13 Teich-Saisons haben wir nun diese kleine Wohlfühl-Oase.
Die Bilder sind von heute 24. Mai 2020.

Viele Grüsse an alle Teichfreunde


----------



## Turbochris (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
finde Deine komplette Anlage absolut gelungen!
Mir gefällt besonders dass Du durch die Anlage des Koiteiches über Eck Dein Wohnzimmer quasi in  den Teich integriert hast. 
Somit kannst Du bei Wind und Wetter zwischen Deinen Kois wohnen...
Gratuliere!
Welches Holz hast Du denn für Deine Terrasse genommen und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher?

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## koimen (29. Mai 2020)

@Turbochris 
Vielen Dank für Deine netten Wort zu meinem Teiche.

Zu Deiner Frage "Welches Holz hast Du denn für Deine Terrasse genommen und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher?" 

Es sind Terrassendielen Konsta __ Douglasie 2500x124x21mm aus dem Hause Hornbach gewesen. Wichtig ist einfach für mich das es unbehandelt ist. Mir ist lieber es zersetzt sich nach Jahrzehnten als ich habe ein Problem mit den Koi wenn das Regenwasser von behandelten Dielen in den Teich kommt. Die Tragkonstruktion muss einfach genügend Luft haben dann hält es lange.... nicht ewig... aber lange. Beim Verschrauben ist es wichtig gute Schrauben zu nehmen. Wir verwenden jeweils Holzbauschrauben mit Bohrspitze, rostfrei und mit Torx. Sind teurer als günstige Billigprodukte.... aber hier spart man echt an Zeit und Nerven wenn mann nicht vorbohren muss. Wir hatten übrigens beim Neubau der Terrasse 2018 die gleichen Schrauben nochmals vom alten Boden verwendet....waren noch wie NEU... Qualitätschrauben halt (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/575497/)

So, hoffe die Antwort reicht so. 
Wünsche allen schöne Pfingsten, morgen gehts wieder mal mit meinem Schätzchen auf Tour.... die Pfingstfahrt geht über den schönen Lukmanier.....


----------

